# Seguimento - Outubro de 2007



## HotSpot (1 Out 2007 às 10:21)

*Mínimas 01/OUT (Lisboa):*

Queluz 16,7
LX-Geofisico 17,2
Alhos-Vedros 17,6
Montijo 17,6
Amadora 17,7
LX-Gago 17,7
Portela Sacavem 17,7
Almada 17,8
Sintra/Granja 17,8
Oeiras 18,1
Moita 18,4


----------



## João Soares (1 Out 2007 às 10:25)

Por ca, tive uma minima de 17,7ºC, e por agora  tenho 20ºC; Ceu encoberto, mas nada de chuva


----------



## mocha (1 Out 2007 às 10:39)

bom dia a todos, por aqui 1º dia de Outubro, ceu com algumas nuvens, 20ºC.
Ontem por aqui o tempo não teve mt diferente de hoje, apenas caiu uns pingos, no sabado é k parecia um autentico dia de Inverno, choveu desde as 14h30 sensivelmente ate as 19h, acompanhada de algum vento.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Out 2007 às 10:59)

Bom dia a todos. Aqui o 1º de Outubro começou com aguaceiros fracos a moderados na Zona da Lagoa e Ponta Delgada.

Tmin de 16,5ºC . Neste momento 17,7ºC e 85% de Humidade.

Neste momento o sol brilha e o céu está apenas nublado aqui na Lagoa


----------



## ACalado (1 Out 2007 às 11:54)

bons dias por aqui caem alguns aguaceiros neste momento estão 16.4ºcom 1014


----------



## CidadeNeve (1 Out 2007 às 11:59)

spiritmind disse:


> bons dias por aqui caem alguns aguaceiros neste momento estão 16.4ºcom 1014



Ola spirit... Aki em baixo tb vao caindo aguaceiros (a distancia n é assim tanta ) mas registo 18.2º. quase dois graus de diferença... ja agora, sabes a k altitude está a anil? 
abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Out 2007 às 12:08)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá, a temperatura mínima foi de *15,5 ºC *e com muita humidade durante a noite e manhã.
Neste momento, ainda há muitas nuvens no céu, mas o _I.M._ informa que há possibilidade de o céu ficar limpo esta tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Out 2007 às 12:20)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Ola spirit... Aki em baixo tb vao caindo aguaceiros (a distancia n é assim tanta ) mas registo 18.2º. quase dois graus de diferença... ja agora, sabes a k altitude está a anil?
> abraço



Olá, *CidadeNeve* ! Quanto é que registaste de temperatura mínima aí ?
Parece que esse local é um pouco mais quente do que os outros locais da Covilhã onde estão instaladas estações meteorológicas.
Onde é que te encontras, numa encosta abrigada ?

Um abraço !


----------



## CidadeNeve (1 Out 2007 às 12:35)

Ola de novo! 

Registo quase sempre temperaturas mais altas porque estou a 550 metros de altitude. O spirit, por exemplo, está 200 metros acima de mim... faz a diferença de quase dois graus. a única altura em que aki é definitivamente mais frio k em pontos mais altos da cidade é nas madrugadas em que há humidade ou nevoeiro e se forma geada, coisa k mais para cima n acontece... aki d facto há mais condensaçao e knt mais proximo ou d ribeiras ou do zêzere, pior (ou melhor )... Posso dizer k já vi variaçoes de temperatura na ordem dos 6 graus, dependendo do sitio da cidade em k estava. 
Nesta terra, é tudo sobe e desce... ;

abraço!

ja agora, minima n sei, a minha estaçao meteorologica é do lidl e da m a minima k registou desde sp... a n ser k a desligue lololol...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Out 2007 às 12:51)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Ola de novo!
> 
> Registo quase sempre temperaturas mais altas porque estou a 550 metros de altitude. O spirit, por exemplo, está 200 metros acima de mim... faz a diferença de quase dois graus. a única altura em que aki é definitivamente mais frio k em pontos mais altos da cidade é nas madrugadas em que há humidade ou nevoeiro e se forma geada, coisa k mais para cima n acontece... aki d facto há mais condensaçao e knt mais proximo ou d ribeiras ou do zêzere, pior (ou melhor )... Posso dizer k já vi variaçoes de temperatura na ordem dos 6 graus, dependendo do sitio da cidade em k estava.
> Nesta terra, é tudo sobe e desce... ;
> ...



Pois, podes sempre eliminar os registos e assim ficas com os extremos do dia...


----------



## ACalado (1 Out 2007 às 13:24)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Ola spirit... Aki em baixo tb vao caindo aguaceiros (a distancia n é assim tanta ) mas registo 18.2º. quase dois graus de diferença... ja agora, sabes a k altitude está a anil?
> abraço



boas cidadeneve a anil está a 533m eu estou a 756m é natural haver essas diferenças pois é como a estação que esta no aeródromo nunca bate certo com a minha cá em cima. È também a diferença quando aqui esta a nevar la para baixo esta a chover  mas antigamente nao era assim quando nevava aqui nevava na cidade toda


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Out 2007 às 14:13)

Neste momento por aqui céu nublado com abertas. Já nao chove aqui na Lagoa desde as 9h da manhã

Valor actual 23,3ºC , já estiveram 23,8ºC

eSTÁ uma tarde agradavel aqui


----------



## CidadeNeve (1 Out 2007 às 14:19)

Pois, tb ja tinha reparado nas diferenças entre a estaçao do aerodromo e outros pontos da cidade. Aí de facto neva e aki, nada!  lol. Ainda ponderei viver aí por cima mas de facto força das circunstancias, acabei por vir pra anil. Aki até parece uma cidade grande, a dois passos cafes, papelarias, shopping... N se pode ter tudo... e como com carro vamos a todo lado, é frekente verem m a subir até aos altos da covilhã pra levar com neve na cabeça!  mas n sou dakeles doidos k mal começa a nevar torrencialmente sobem a serra... ja tive a minha dose!  

Bem, conto com os teus relatos knd nevar... e com as tuas fotos, pk a minha camera, enfim, já é common knowledge... 

abraço


----------



## CidadeNeve (1 Out 2007 às 14:22)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Pois, podes sempre eliminar os registos e assim ficas com os extremos do dia...



Pois... mas os meus extremos n são mt diferentes dos registados no aerodromo da covilha, k é aki perto... enfim, se calhar ainda compro uma estaçao meteorologica... com os meus vizinhos, havia de ser bonito ter a geringonça na varanda... 

abraço


----------



## Mago (1 Out 2007 às 14:23)

Ola
sigo com 19ºC, céu com nuvens e algumas abertas de sol...


----------



## Gerofil (1 Out 2007 às 21:55)

ESTREMOZ: Hoje a temperatura oscilou entre os 17,6 ºC (07h13) e os 22,3 ºC (16h01). Sigo agora com 18,1 ºC e uma pressão atmosférica de 1019 hPa (bem mais elevada que nos últimos dias).

O dia ficou marcado pela chuva durante a madrugada e manhã, bem como por alguns aguaceiros ao final da tarde.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Out 2007 às 22:03)

Boa noite!

Valores de Hoje aqui na Lagoa (Açores): Tmin - 16,5ºC Tmax - 25,8ºC

valor actual - 19,7ºC

Dia marcado com aguaceiros durante a manhã e boas abertas durante a tarde. Algum vento de norte


----------



## Rog (1 Out 2007 às 22:24)

Boas, por aqui 16,4ºC e 82%HR
céu pouco nublado


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2007 às 23:20)

Boas, por aqui, céu muito nublado com chuva de madrugada e princípio da manhã e aguaceiros à tarde.

Temperatura Máxima: 23.8ºC
Temperatura mínima: 18.4ºC
Temperatura actual: 18.9ºC
Precipitação: 9 mm (no meu pluviómetro) desde das 00horas


----------



## Dan (1 Out 2007 às 23:28)

Céu nublado e 14,1ºC, depois de um forte aguaceiro que durou alguns minutos. 

Para esta altura do ano, o dia de hoje até foi relativamente quente.

Extremos: 12,9ºC / 21,3ºC


----------



## Mago (1 Out 2007 às 23:46)

Boas noites
Céu nublado, hoje ainda trovejou e caiu 4mm de precipitação.
Agora estão 13,4ºC


----------



## HotSpot (2 Out 2007 às 09:54)

*Máximas 01/OUT (Lisboa):*

Alhos-Vedros 26,0
Moita 24,8
LX-Geofisico 23,9
Montijo 23,4
LX-Gago 23,1
Queluz 23,1
Portela Sacavem 22,5
Oeiras 22,4
Sintra/Granja 22,4
Amadora 22,1

Almada  N/D


----------



## mocha (2 Out 2007 às 10:02)

bom dia a todos, hoje por aqui o ceu encontra se mt nublado, vento fraco, sigo com 18ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Out 2007 às 10:18)

Bom dia! Por aqui neste momento céu nublado com abertas, vento fraco

Tmin - 17,4ºC 

Actual - 17,6ºC e 79% Hr


----------



## redragon (2 Out 2007 às 12:01)

Por aqui a chover moderadamente desde as 9h30 da manhã com alguma trovoada à mistura...e continua. Deve estar para durar.l


----------



## HotSpot (2 Out 2007 às 16:39)

*Mínimas 02/OUT (Lisboa):*

Queluz 15,8
Montijo 16,0
Sintra/Granja 16,6
LX-Geofisico 16,7
Portela Sacavem 16,7
Alhos-Vedros 16,8
LX-Gago 16,9
Amadora 17,0
Moita 17,2
Oeiras 17,4

Almada N/D


----------



## João Soares (2 Out 2007 às 17:58)

Por Gaia, começou agora a chuviscar mas nada como ai por Lisboa....
Temp Maxima: *24,1ºC*
Temp Minima: *15,4ºC*
Temp Actual:  *21,2ºC*


----------



## Fil (2 Out 2007 às 18:44)

Hoje mínima de 12,9ºC e máxima de 17,7ºC. Chove neste momento e levo até ao momento acumulados 8,2 mm com uma temperatura de 13,6ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2007 às 20:23)

Hoje o dia foi de chuva forte com trovoada de manhã e à tarde, ao meio-dia fez sol, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 22.2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 16.4ºC
Temperatura actual: 17.9ºC
Precipitação: 71 mm desde das 00 horas

Só hoje choveu tanto num dia como a precipitação prevista para o mês de Outubro de ontem e hoje já levo 80 mm.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2007 às 20:26)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 16,2 ºC (13h03); Temperatura máxima - 20,0 ºC (16h42); Temperatura actual - 17,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1014 hPa.

Chuva ao final da manã e trovoada a partir das 22h50


----------



## Minho (2 Out 2007 às 21:25)

Braga

Pois aqui pelos trópicos estiveram 24,2ºC de máxima...
Mínima de 15,4ºC

Temp Actual 17,1ºC


----------



## HotSpot (2 Out 2007 às 22:15)

*Máximas 02/OUT (Lisboa):*

Alhos-Vedros 24,1
Moita 24,1
Queluz 23,8
Oeiras 23,1
Montijo 22,8
LX-Geofisico 22,3
Amadora 21,7
Sintra/Granja 21,4
Portela Sacavem 21,3
LX-Gago 20,8

Almada N/D



*Pluviosidade 02/OUT (Lisboa):*

LX-Geofisico 9,0
Amadora 1,0
Oeiras 0,3
LX-Gago 0,2
Sintra/Granja 0,2
_Moita 0,0
Montijo 0,0
Queluz 0,0
Portela Sacavem 0,0_

Almada N/D


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Out 2007 às 22:48)

Boa noite a todos! Hoje por aqui tive um dia magnifico. Parece que o verão voltou para cá. O dia foi de céu nublado com boas abertas. Embora as noites ja sejam frescas as tardes ainda são bem quentes especialmente a de hoje.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin - 17,4ºC Tmax - 27,8ºC

Valor Actual - T 19,3ºC Hr 68%


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2007 às 00:01)

Por Gaia, tenho 17,9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Out 2007 às 00:07)

Despeço-me com *15,1 ºC *e céu pouco nublado, progressivamente menos nublado.
Já cheira a frio e a terra húmida, embora não tenha chovido. 
É um bom prenúncio para o que virá.

Até amanhã, malta !


----------



## Rog (3 Out 2007 às 00:30)

Boas por aqui 16,3ºC
89%HR e 1016hpa
ontem ocorreu aguaceiros por vezes moderados, num total de 9,4mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Out 2007 às 09:48)

Bom dia a todos !
Por cá, a noite foi fresca, registando-se uma temperatura mínima de *12,9 ºC*.
O céu está praticamente limpo, não fossem umas nuvens no horizonte, na direcção Norte.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Out 2007 às 10:33)

Mínimas 03/OUT (Lisboa):

Sintra/Granja 12,2
Montijo 13,2
Queluz 13,8
Oeiras 14,5
Moita 14,7
Amadora 14,8
Portela Sacavem 14,8
Alhos-Vedros 15,0
LX-Geofisico 15,3
LX-Gago 15,4

Almada N/D


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Out 2007 às 10:59)

Bom dia a todos. O Frio chegou aqui a S. Miguel! 

Manhã bem fresquinha aqui na Lagoa com céu nublado com boas abertas. 

Tmin - 15,7ºC 

Valor actual - T 18,7ºc Hr 80%


----------



## Serrano (3 Out 2007 às 13:53)

Dia de chuva na Covilhã, certinha, sem grande aparato, com 14 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## jPdF (3 Out 2007 às 16:02)

Começa a chover em Coimbra pela primeira vez no dia de Hoje... Aguaceiros não muito fortes, mas pelo menos espero que contínuos...
Temp 19.3ºC e Pressão 1009 hPa...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Out 2007 às 18:11)

Boa tarde a todos! Por aqui durante a tarde o tempo fico mais cinzento mas aqui na Lagoa ainda nao chuveu. O Céu está muito nublado e há algum vento.

Valores de Hj:

Tmin - 15,7ºC Tmax - 23,8ºC menos 4 graus que ontem

Actual - T 22,7ºC Hr 71%


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2007 às 19:03)

Boa tarde!!!

Por Gaia, minima de 15,1ºC; maxima de 22,.5ºC e temp actual 18,3ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2007 às 19:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia sem chuva até ao momento, céu nublado com abertas, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 22.6ºC
Temperatura mínima: 14.5ºC
Temperatura actual: 19.6ºC


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2007 às 19:26)

Embora sem grande intensidade, tem estado a chover já há várias horas.





Extremos: 12,4ºC / 16,4ºC 

13,7ºC e continua a chover.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Out 2007 às 19:53)

*Máximas 03/OUT (Lisboa):*

Oeiras 24,8
Alhos-Vedros 24,1
LX-Geofisico 23,6
Montijo 23,4
Moita 23,1
Queluz 22,5
LX-Gago 22,1
Portela Sacavem 22,0
Amadora 21,8
Sintra/Granja 21,2

Almada N/D


----------



## ACalado (3 Out 2007 às 20:36)

por aqui chuva 13.2ºc


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2007 às 20:41)

Chuva  com 17,1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (3 Out 2007 às 20:44)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 14,3 ºC (07h15); Temperatura máxima - 22,3 ºC (16h03); Temperatura actual - 17,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1015 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Out 2007 às 22:40)

Olá a todos !
Por cá, o céu está praticamente limpo, apenas umas pequenas nuvens ao longe.
No entanto, há neblina por cima de mim.
O que é mais interessante é que está a chuviscar ! 
A temperatura é de *17,2 ºC*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Out 2007 às 23:01)

Por aqui céu muito nublado e talvez venha a chover alguma coisa por esta noite, mas até agora nada

Actualmente 21,4ºC


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2007 às 23:02)

13,2ºC e continua a chover.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Out 2007 às 00:15)

ESTREMOZ: Começou agora uma chuva miudinha ... Esta noite já vem de Norte para Sul.




copyright © 2007 IM


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2007 às 00:17)

Boas, por aqui 16,6ºC
88%HR e 1016hpa
ontem ocorreu 3mm de precipitação


----------



## squidward (4 Out 2007 às 00:52)

aqui, começa a chover de novo


----------



## João Soares (4 Out 2007 às 09:37)

Neste momento, ceu muito encoberto com 18,7ºC......


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Out 2007 às 10:27)

Bom dia a todos, por aqui tivemos uma noite de chuva e trovoada. A chuva por vezes foi um pouco intensa. Neste momento não chove e o céu está muito nublado e estão a aparecer as primeiras abertas e os primeiros raios de sol. Passamos para regime de aguaceiros.

Tmin de 18ºC

Actual: 18,6ºC e 88% de HR

Também já criei o meu próprio pluviometro e entre as 20h de ontem e as 8h de hoje registei 19 mm de chuva.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Out 2007 às 10:28)

Olá a todos !
Por cá, a noite foi bastante agradável.
A temperatura mínima foi relativamente alta, tendo sido de *16,0 ºC*.
O céu encontra-se totalmente nublado e estão *21,1 ºC*.
Espero que chova algo digno de registo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Out 2007 às 10:29)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Também já criei o meu próprio pluviometro e entre as 20h de ontem e as 8h de hoje registei 19 mm de chuva.



Parabéns ! 
Andamos todos a ficar uns engenhosos.


----------



## mocha (4 Out 2007 às 10:34)

bom dia a todos, e desdo ja votos de um grande fim de semana a todos, por aqui o ceu encontra se mt nublado sigo com 20ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Out 2007 às 12:15)

Olá, novamente !
Sigo com *23,7 ºC* e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Mago (4 Out 2007 às 18:00)

Céu com algumas nuvens, temperatura amena
17,1ºC


----------



## Dan (4 Out 2007 às 18:46)

*Re: Previsão sazonal - Outono 2007*

Poucas nuvens e 18,0ºC.

Extremos: 12,4ºC / 20,3ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Out 2007 às 20:04)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui:

Temp: 17.7ºC
Humidade: 56%
Pressão: 1017 Hpa

Bom fim de semana a todos!
Amanha não trabalho! Viva a República!


----------



## Minho (4 Out 2007 às 21:47)

Braga,

Céu nublado durante todo o dia. Neste momento 17,5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Out 2007 às 22:08)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, o céu está limpo e a temperatura é de *16,6 ºC*.
Ainda bem que assim está, ao menos arrefece bem.


----------



## storm (4 Out 2007 às 22:14)

Por aqui,
Céu nublado durante a manha (ainda caiu umas pingas, mais ou menos a 4/5 Km daqui caiu um aguaceiro bastante forte).
De tarde o céu esteve pouco nublado.
Temperatura máxima de hoje 25ºC.
Neste momento sigo com 20.2ºC.

Cumps,


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Out 2007 às 22:26)

A temperatura máxima por aqui foi de *24,7 ºC*, pelas 13:30h.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Out 2007 às 22:59)

Boa noite a todos! Dia de céu muito nublado tornando-se apenas nublado e com boas abertas a partir da manhã! Esteve uma tarde bem agradavel e até um pouco quente aqui na Lagoa, assim se mantem o tempo por aqui neste momento, apenas um pouco de vento.

Valores de Hoje:

Tmin - 18ºC  Tmax - 25,8ºC  

Actual - T 20,5ºC   Hr 75%

Precipitação acumulada entre as 20h de ontem e as 8h de hoje: 19 mm

Depois das 8h e até agora não voltou a chover aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa


----------



## Gerofil (4 Out 2007 às 23:51)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 15,6 ºC (08h06); Temperatura máxima - 22,3 ºC (13h39); Temperatura actual - 17,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1019 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Out 2007 às 23:59)

Gerofil disse:


> ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - *1,6 ºC* (08h06)



Isso é que foi frio, aí ! 
Na brincadeira, não leves a mal...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Out 2007 às 00:01)

Bem, meus amigos, despeço-me com *15,7 ºC*.
Parece que esta manhã vai ser mais fresca do que a anterior.
Já agora, a temperatura mínima de hoje, dia 4, foi batida, tendo-se fixado em *15,7 ºC *(actual).

Boa noite e feriado a todos !


----------



## Rog (5 Out 2007 às 00:10)

Boas,
por aqui ceu pouco nublado, 15,4ºC e 87%HR
1017hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Out 2007 às 06:45)

Boa início de dia a todos !
Neste momento, estão *14,2 ºC *e céu pouco nublado.
Hoje vou ao Alentejo, mais propriamente para o Baixo.

Abraços !


----------



## Brigantia (5 Out 2007 às 10:32)

Bons dias, hoje mínima de 9ºC e céu limpo...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Out 2007 às 11:58)

V.R.S.A

Pasmaceira neste momento com ceu com algumas nuvens e 24Cº

Vento variavel!!

VINCE--Ainda nao tenho as filmagens editadas!! quando o fizer disponibilizo!! E irei criar um DVD !! Tipo com titulo -ALGARVE FEROZ 

EEHEHEH

A ver se faço isso no fim de semana grande


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Out 2007 às 14:38)

Boa tarde a todos! Por aqui dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e alguns aguaceiros fracos ao inicio da manhã. 

Tmin - 19,4ºC


----------



## João Soares (5 Out 2007 às 17:20)

Boa tarde!!!!!

Por Gaia, registei uma maxima de 23,5ºC e uma minima de 13,5ºC.... 
Por agora ta nevoeiro com 21,7ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Out 2007 às 19:48)

Por aqui...
Céu limpo.

Temp: 18.3ºC
Humidade: 52%
Pressão: 1019 Hpa

De volta o AA e em força!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Out 2007 às 19:57)

Bom fim de tarde a todos. Neste momento por aqui céu muito nublado com abertas. Durante a tarde caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos e sem significado.

Valores de Hj.

Tmin - 19,4ºC  Tmax - 24,8ºC

Actual - 21,6ºC  e 65% de Hr.

Precipitação entre as 20h de ontem as 19h de hoje: Sem valor significativo aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2007 às 20:46)

Boas, por aqui céu pouco nublado aumentando a nebulosidade com nuvens altas a partir do meio da tarde e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 23.0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 15.6ºC
Temperatura actual: 19.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (5 Out 2007 às 22:35)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 14,6 ºC (07h39); Temperatura máxima - 25,2 ºC (12h52); Temperatura actual - 17,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1021 hPa.


----------



## Rog (5 Out 2007 às 22:36)

Boas, por aqui 18,8ºC e 82%HR
1018hpa


----------



## Gerofil (5 Out 2007 às 22:39)

Ops, era 15,6 ºC 
Lol





Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Isso é que foi frio, aí !
> Na brincadeira, não leves a mal...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Out 2007 às 23:19)

Por aqui agora céu nublado com abertas.

T - 19,7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Out 2007 às 00:05)

Boa noite a todos !
Cheguei do Baixo Alentejo.
A viagem foi de muito nevoeiro, durante quase todo o percurso. Chegou a ser bastante cerrado.
A manhã foi fresca, mas a tarde foi bastante quente, tendo-se registado *28,5 ºC *de temperatura com o carro, em Mértola, mas a temperatura desceu bastante por volta das 15:30h, com a formação de nebulosidade.
De qualquer forma, o sol estava fortíssimo e a sensação era de enorme calor ao sol.
Na vinda para Moscavide, perto de Rio Frio, já estava a formar-se nevoeiro novamente, mas a noite ainda não está muito fria.

Sigo agora com *15,4 ºC* e céu limpo com vento fraco.

Abraços !


----------



## João Soares (6 Out 2007 às 01:19)

Boa noite!!!!

Por agora tenho 15,8ºC; mas devera descer ate aos 13ºC..... 

Abraços!!!!!


----------



## Brigantia (6 Out 2007 às 01:41)

Para já noite amena em Bragança, neste momento14,1ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Out 2007 às 11:34)

Bom dia a todos !
Por cá, a temperatura mínima foi de *13,0 ºC *e agora registam-se* 23,2 ºC*.
O dia está solarengo, com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (6 Out 2007 às 12:02)

Bom dia!!!!!

Por ca ceu encoberto e neblina com *23,1ºC*, tve uma minima de *13,7ºC*


----------



## mocha (6 Out 2007 às 12:26)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu pouco nublado, sigo com 22ºC


----------



## CidadeNeve (6 Out 2007 às 12:36)

Ola a todos!

Covilhã, céu pouco nublado, mas com cara de kem vai mudar, se lharmos para a serra. 
20,4º
Noite fresca, esta última! 

cumprimentos!


----------



## HotSpot (6 Out 2007 às 14:30)

Noite fresca com algum Nevoeiro.

Minima de 14,0 ºC


----------



## Kraliv (6 Out 2007 às 14:52)

Boas,





Mínima fresca, 13,8ºC, aqui pelo Alentejo Central.


Registo às 14.00h com céu pouco nublado:

Temp.22,8ºC; Humid.55%; Pressão 1019hPa e vento 2,1km/h SE


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Out 2007 às 17:33)

Boa Tarde, acabei de fazer 1 giro pela costa de Mafra e Sintra e... muita gentes nas praias...  Grande início de Outubro...

Temp: 25.1ºC
Humidade: 43%
Pressão: 1019 Hpa...

O Verão voltou!


----------



## João Soares (6 Out 2007 às 19:59)

Boa tarde!!!!!!

Por Gaia, tive uma maxima de 24,3ºC (as 16h30), com ceu limpo.....
Desde as 18hrx que a temp desdeu 1,5ºC/30min.... Neste momento tenho 17,8ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2007 às 20:37)

Boas, por aqui, dia com céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 23.3ºC
Temperatura mínima: 15.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 19.4ºC


----------



## Rog (6 Out 2007 às 23:03)

Boas, por aqui ceu nublado 
18ºC 91%HR
1019hpa
total de precipitação desde as 0h: 6,4mm


----------



## Gerofil (6 Out 2007 às 23:10)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 14,7 ºC (07h27); Temperatura máxima - 25,3 ºC (13h20); Temperatura actual - 17,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1022 hPa.


----------



## Rog (6 Out 2007 às 23:20)

Durante o dia a Madeira esteve a ser atravessada por uma onda de origem tropical, as imagens de satelite:








Nesta é visivel a situação a Oeste da Europa, a Norte dos Açores é visível a depressão que adquiriu algumas características subtropicais, actual invest 95 (mais em Tempo Tropical)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Out 2007 às 23:47)

Boa noite a todos! Por cá dia de céu nublado com boas abertas e alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos na cidade de Ponta Delgada.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin - 17,8ºC Tmax - 25,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Out 2007 às 23:47)

Tarde quentinha, por Moscavide, apesar de, para surpresa minha, alguns sítios terem tido bastante mais calor do que eu, hoje.
Algumas zonas de Lisboa chegaram aos *27 ºC*, esta tarde.
Cá por Moscavide, esteve algum calor, mas a temperatura máxima registada foi de *24,9 ºC*.

_Extremos de hoje:_

*13,0 ºC* a *24,9 ºC*

Abraços !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Out 2007 às 01:11)

Despeço-me com *16,4 ºC*. 
Boa noite a todos !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Out 2007 às 01:17)

Por aqui:

Temp: 16.7ºC


----------



## Rog (7 Out 2007 às 15:23)

Boas,
Por aqui 19,9ºC e 89%HR
1020hpa
Céu nublado


----------



## HotSpot (7 Out 2007 às 19:12)

Maxima hoje de 26,7ºC

A mais alta do mês.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2007 às 20:09)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas, e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 24.8ºC
Temperatura mínima: 19.1ºC
Temperatura actual: 21.2ºC


----------



## João Soares (7 Out 2007 às 20:32)

Boa noite!!!

Por Gaia, tive ceu encoberto de manha e de tarde ceu limpo, com as seguintes temperaturas:

Temp minima:*14,5ºC*
Temp maxima:*23,0ºC*
Temp actual:*16,5ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Out 2007 às 21:07)

Olá amigos, hoje fui a Évora, cidade muito simpática e com mta história, os termómetros estiveram a rondar os 27ºC (carro), o que para Outubro me deixa um pouco desanimado...
Já ao final do dia estive parado nas filas da A2 até a Marateca e as temperaturas a rondar os 25ºC...

Por agora e já de regresso a casa registo:

Temp: 17.5ºC
Humidade: 51% 
Pressão: 1021 Hpa...

Boa Semana de Trabalho e Aulas para todos!!!


----------



## mocha (7 Out 2007 às 21:38)

boa noite a todos, tarde quentissima de Outono, fui até a costa caparica, mt sol,mta gente a passear, deveriam de esar uns 27ºC


----------



## HotSpot (7 Out 2007 às 21:43)

Neste momento ainda estão *20,3ºC*

Parece noite de verão.

E parece que ainda vamos ter mais calor durante a semana a não ser que a nortada estrague tudo.

Parece que o mês de Outubro afinal vai ser dos menos chuvosos de sempre...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Out 2007 às 22:35)

Boa noite a todos! Por aqui dia de céu a variar entre o nublado e o pouco nublado, com aguaceiros fracos durante a noite passada.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin 19,1ºC  Tmax 25,2ºC Hr Max - 81%

Precipitação entre as 20h de ontem e as 20h de hoje - Vestigios


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2007 às 22:43)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 15,8 ºC (04h30); Temperatura máxima - 24,2 ºC (16h28); Temperatura actual - 18,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1022 hPa.

*Tempo relativamente fresco no Alentejo para esta época do ano (esperava-se mais calor, sobretudo temperaturas máximas mais elevadas).*


----------



## João Soares (7 Out 2007 às 22:48)

Neste momento registo *14,5ºC* a minima de ontem, hoje vai ser uma noite fresco po Norte


----------



## storm (7 Out 2007 às 23:31)

Boas,

Céu limpo durante todo o dia.

Temperatura máxima: 27.5ºC
Temperatura actual: 18.9ºC

Cumps,


----------



## Skizzo (8 Out 2007 às 03:56)

Max: 25,1ºC
Min: 15,3ºC

Hoje vai ser mais fresca a mínima, temp actual: 14,2ºC


----------



## Brigantia (8 Out 2007 às 09:01)

Boas, hoje mínima de 9,5ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## mocha (8 Out 2007 às 09:32)

bom dia a todos por aqui o ceu encontra se pouco nublado, 18ºC


----------



## CidadeNeve (8 Out 2007 às 10:10)

Bons dias!

Covilhã, 14º na parte baixa da cidade.
Cá em cima, não sei! tenho de começar a andar com termómetro! 

abraços


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2007 às 11:56)

Bom dia,

Por Gaia, registei uma minima de 11,4ºC  mas agr ja tenho 20,3ºC


----------



## Serrano (8 Out 2007 às 14:01)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 22 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Como estamos numa encosta temos que andar sempre com as referências zona baixa, zona alta, visto que as diferenças de altitude são notórias...


----------



## Mago (8 Out 2007 às 15:22)

Céu limpo, 20ºC ,
Que rico dia....


----------



## mocha (8 Out 2007 às 16:06)

ta bom é pra ir pra praia 27ºC


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2007 às 19:12)

Ola malta!!!!

Cheguei agr das aulas e registei uma maxima de 21,5ºC Neste momento tenho 18,4ºC.... Esta noite nao sera tao fria como ontem que chegou aos 11,4ºC


----------



## Rog (8 Out 2007 às 19:46)

Boas, por aqui 19,8ºC e 80%HR
Ceu nublado.
1023hpa


----------



## Dan (8 Out 2007 às 20:33)

Céu limpo e 16,9ºC.

Extremos: 8,0ºC / 21,5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (8 Out 2007 às 21:12)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 14,2 ºC (07h17); Temperatura máxima - 25,6 ºC (15h36); Temperatura actual - 19,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1024 hPa.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Out 2007 às 23:04)

Boa noite a todos! Dia de céu nublado com abertas

Valores de Hoje:
Tmin 20,9ºC  Hmin 72%  Tmax 26,2ºC Hmax 87%


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2007 às 23:26)

mocha disse:


> ta bom é pra ir pra praia 27ºC



Tá mesmo bom, mocha, por aqui chegou o verão, Máxima de 26.2ºC; mínima 19.0ºC e actual 22.4ºC


----------



## mocha (9 Out 2007 às 10:02)

bom dia a todos, depois da neblina, o sol a espreitar, 19ºC


----------



## fsl (9 Out 2007 às 11:42)

Hoje Oeiras está "na frente" da TEMP, na regiao de Lisboa , e talvez nao só!...
Estao 25,4º


----------



## HotSpot (9 Out 2007 às 12:21)

Eu ainda vou um pouco atrás. 24,4ºC

Está a chegar o verão, praia, calor, férias.

Era bom era...


----------



## mocha (9 Out 2007 às 14:31)

eu hj até trouxe o bikini 28ºC
viva o Outono/verão


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Out 2007 às 14:59)

mocha disse:


> eu hj até trouxe o bikini 28ºC
> viva o Outono/verão



Bom, chegou o verão a praia com gente, malandro do verão veio em Outubro e não avisou nada  e 27.4ºC


----------



## HotSpot (9 Out 2007 às 15:44)

Já passei dos 30

E amanhã parece que vai ser mais do mesmo.


----------



## Vince (9 Out 2007 às 15:53)

Ligeiramente acima dos 30 °C também aqui.


----------



## CidadeNeve (9 Out 2007 às 16:15)

Ola a todos!

temperatura na zona alta na ordem dos 20º (isto a olhómetro). vento moderado... 
e ou mt m engano, mas o verão já está quase no fim... preparem-se! o fim de outubro e principalmente o inicio de novembro prometem (não respondo por estas informaçoes, qualquer queixa, façam na aos ossos da minha avó!) 

cumprimentos!


----------



## Kraliv (9 Out 2007 às 16:21)

Boas,



Céu limpo aqui pela planície alentejana.


Dados das 15.00h

Temp. 26,4ºC
Humid. 45%
Pressão 1021hPa
Vento 16,9 km/h E


----------



## Dan (9 Out 2007 às 16:27)

Por aqui o céu está limpo e registo 21,2ºC.

Mínima de 10,3ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Skizzo (9 Out 2007 às 17:05)

Muito mais calor do k estava à espera hoje.

Max: 28,2ºC

já começou a descer mas ainda vai nos 27,3ºC

sem dúvida o dia mais quente de Outubro para já. Mas ainda longe de bater o recorde que registei no dia 29 de Outubro de 2005, a máxima atingiu 32,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Out 2007 às 17:43)

Boa tarde a todos !
Esteve algum calor, mas já se nota que a zona de Moscavide começa a ter máximas cada vez mais baixas em relação ao resto da cidade por estar mais perto do Vale do Tejo, o que facilita a acumulação de calor durante o Verão mas também a acumulação de frio no Inverno. 
Estamos no Outono, que é a estação de transição entre estas duas situações.
Por cá, a temperatura mínima foi de *13,7 ºC *e a máxima de *28,4 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *26,1 ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Out 2007 às 19:01)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo, pessoas na praia em bikini , calor mais parece ser Agosto, o tempo anda louco e é verdade, depois das inundações na semana passada agora está um calor fora de época, mais um facto a constatar uma noite tropical em pleno Outubro

Temperatura Máxima: 27.6ºC
Temperatura mínima: 21.1ºC
Temperatura actual: 24.3ºC


----------



## João Soares (9 Out 2007 às 19:06)

ola malta!!!

Hoje registei de minima *14,8ºC* e uma maxima de *24,4ºC* e por agr tenho *21,1ºC*.... Preferia que estivesse frio do que calor


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Out 2007 às 19:11)

Já repararam que houve zonas de Lisboa que se destacaram pelo calor? Não estou a falar das RUEMA do I.M., mas sim das estações pessoais de Oeiras e da Moita, tendo tido mais de *30 ºC* de temperatura máxima.
Por cá, o carro chegou a marcar *30,0 ºC*, mas a máxima na minha estação foi de *28,4 ºC*.


----------



## Debaser (9 Out 2007 às 19:15)

Sines segue com 27,8 ºC ás 19 horas. vento 15 Km/H direcção NE.
Nem em pleno Verão.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Out 2007 às 19:53)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Já repararam que houve zonas de Lisboa que se destacaram pelo calor? Não estou a falar das RUEMA do I.M., mas sim das estações pessoais de Oeiras e da Moita, tendo tido mais de *30 ºC* de temperatura máxima.
> Por cá, o carro chegou a marcar *30,0 ºC*, mas a máxima na minha estação foi de *28,4 ºC*.



E das oficiais na zona de Lisboa a mais alta foi de Montijo 29,0ºC

A do país, por estranho que pareça foi a de Sines 30,0ºC (Está junto ao mar)

A minha nova estação na Moita (Penteado) não passou dos 28,1ºC. Mas também ainda esta mal colocada, muito alta e à sombra.

Vou desligar agora a Oregon para fazer a sua viagem ate ao alto-minho.

Espero começar a debitar dados da Davis para a net ainda este fim-de-semana.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Out 2007 às 19:56)

HotSpot disse:


> E das oficiais na zona de Lisboa a mais alta foi de Montijo 29,0ºC
> 
> A do país, por estranho que pareça foi a de Sines 30,0ºC (Está junto ao mar)
> 
> ...



Pensei que esses *30,6 ºC* já fossem do Penteado, no Wunderground já tem essa denominação. 
Também fiquei surpreendido com Sines !


----------



## Brigantia (9 Out 2007 às 21:02)

Boas, hoje mínima de 9,6ºC. A máxima não sei, o sensor está mal colocado para as máximas...espero resolver isso rápidamente

Já era altura de as temperturas começarem a descer mais!!


----------



## Rog (9 Out 2007 às 21:07)

Boas, por aqui 17,7ºC 83%HR 
1022hpa ceu nublado


----------



## Minho (9 Out 2007 às 21:48)

Nada, absolutamente nada a salientar nos últimos dias. Parece que regressamos à primavera.

Máxima de hoje 25,6ºC e mínima de 15,9ºC


----------



## Debaser (9 Out 2007 às 22:20)

Sines segue c/ 23,5 ºC ás 22H15.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Out 2007 às 22:33)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 15,6 ºC (07h47); Temperatura máxima - 25,2 ºC (16h33); Temperatura actual - 18,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1024 hPa.

*Uma corrente de leste (seca) fez naturalmente subir as temperaturas na faixa litoral Oeste.*


----------



## Dan (9 Out 2007 às 23:36)

Céu limpo e 12,8ºC (um pouco mais fresco que ontem por esta altura).

Extremos: 10,3ºC / 21,3ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Out 2007 às 23:38)

Boa noite a todos aqui pela Lagoa (Ilha de São Miguel) estamos com uma noite tropical de céu nublado com abertas. Neste momento 21,4ºC e 83% de humidade.
O Dia de Hoje foi de céu nublado com boas abertas e aguaceiros fracos ao inicio da manhã

Valores de Hoje:
Tmin 20,7ºC Hmin 69%  Tmax 27ºC Hmax 85%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Out 2007 às 00:13)

Noite muito agradável por cá, com *18,8 ºC* neste momento.
Deixo aqui alguns exemplos de valores absurdos (das estações do costume).

21h UTC (22h reais)

Alcobaça com *11,9 ºC*
Alvega com *12,2 ºC*
Estremoz com *12,7 ºC*
Portimão com *16,6 ºC*

***

Lisboa com *23,3 ºC* (serve de referência a estes valores tão baixos)

Fonte: I.M.


Às 6h da manhã vão ser 3 vezes mais as estações a revelar falta de manutenção, sendo que muitas delas devem descer até por volta dos *6 *ou *7 ºC*, o que não seria uma surpresa para mim.

Abraços !


----------



## João Soares (10 Out 2007 às 00:20)

boas, malta!!

Por ca depois de ter muitas oscilaçoes entre os 19,2ºC e os 17,9ºC.... Neste momento 17,8ºC... nao esperam acabou de passar para os 18,0ºC


----------



## mocha (10 Out 2007 às 09:30)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu pouco nublado, espero calor pra esta tarde, sigo com 20ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Out 2007 às 09:33)

Bom dia a todos !
Neste momento, o céu está limpo e o vento fraco.
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *15,1 ºC* e agora estão *21,4 ºC*.
Parece-me que vai ser um dia quentinho.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Out 2007 às 09:51)

*Nuno Figueiredo*, qual foi a temperatura mínima que registaste em Coruche, hoje?
É apenas para tirar algumas conclusões acerca da EMA do I.M., que registou *9,2 ºC*, hoje às 8h da manhã.

Abraços !


----------



## Kraliv (10 Out 2007 às 10:05)

Bom dia,


Mais um dia para praia 

A Mínima registada aqui pela _Ravessa_ foi de 15,1ºC.


Dados registados na minha EMA  às 9.30h:

Temp. 20,3ºC
Humid. 51%
Pressão 1022hPa
Vento 9,0 km/h ENE


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Out 2007 às 11:34)

O calor já se começa a sentir...
Aqui já se registam *24,3 ºC* e Oeiras vai à frente com *25,4 ºC*.
Deve chegar-se aos *29 ºC* por aqui.


----------



## fsl (10 Out 2007 às 12:32)

Oeiras já com 27.0º. Com vento practicamente nulo, ceu limpo e com HUM baixa 36%, iremos ter um dia de Primavera/Verao.


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2007 às 13:56)

Céu está limpo e 19,5ºC.

Mínima de 7,4ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Out 2007 às 14:17)

Hoje, às 06h00, registavam-se:

*20,1 ºC em Aveiro (Universidade) e 10,0 ºC na Figueira da Foz (Vila Verde)*

*19,9 ºC em Sines e entre 10 e 10,5 ºC em Alcácer do Sal*

Explicação para contrastes entre estações relativamente próximas: Regime de ventos ? Nevoeiro (inversão térmica) ?


----------



## Mago (10 Out 2007 às 15:23)

Ola
Minima de 9ºC e agora estão 19,1ºC
céu limpo
1023hpa


----------



## Kraliv (10 Out 2007 às 15:35)

Gerofil disse:


> Hoje, às 06h00, registavam-se:
> 
> *20,1 ºC em Aveiro (Universidade) e 10,0 ºC na Figueira da Foz (Vila Verde)*
> 
> ...







Estações de merd@????


----------



## Kraliv (10 Out 2007 às 15:35)

Boa tardinha,


Ligeiramente   


Ás 15.00H

Temp. 27,6ºC
Humid. 35%
Pressão 1020
Vento 7,9km/h NE


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2007 às 18:30)

Gerofil disse:


> Hoje, às 06h00, registavam-se:
> 
> *20,1 ºC em Aveiro (Universidade) e 10,0 ºC na Figueira da Foz (Vila Verde)*
> 
> ...



O relevo pode explicar algumas situações de grandes diferenças nos valores de temperatura entre lugares relativamente próximos, mas não sei se será este o caso.


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2007 às 18:30)

Algumas nuvens altas e 19,9ºC.

Extremos: 7,4ºC / 22,4ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2007 às 19:04)

Boas, mais um dia com cheirinho a Verão, céu limpo, sol, vento de leste logo bom para a praia, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 26.7ºC
Temperatura mínima: 18.0ºc
Temperatura actual: 22.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Out 2007 às 19:27)

Kraliv disse:


> Estações de merd@????



Boa tarde a todos !
*Kraliv*, penso que a questão é mesmo o facto de as temperaturas não corresponderem à realidade !
Já fiz cerca de 10 vezes referência aos dados do I.M. dizendo que os dados eram absurdos...não acredito minimamente nisso !
Hoje, Alcobaça, às *8h da manhã* registou uma temperatura de *6,6 ºC*, e muitas outras estações rondaram os
* 6 ºC *em zonas de praia, curiosamente, sempre as mesmas estações e com as mesmas diferenças absurdas !
A calibragem e manutenção das estações deixa muito a desejar...
Eu falo porque tenho a certeza: estive em várias cidades a verificar os registos das EMA com os valores do carro, que não há de errar por muito, e a verdade é que nada têm a ver: falamos de diferenças de *5* ou *6 ºC*.

A estação de Alcácer do Sal até nem costuma dar maus registos, mas Estremoz e Alvalade (do Alentejo) deixam-me a duvidar um pouco, embora os erros também não sejam dos maiores, por acaso.


_Estações (bastante) duvidosas:_

Arouca  temperaturas mínimas muito baixas e máximas altas

Figueira da Foz  temperaturas mínimas absurdas, muito baixas

Alcobaça  temperaturas mínimas sempre muitíssimo baixas e máximas altas

Tomar  temperaturas mínimas muito baixas

Alvega - > temperaturas mínimas muito baixas e máximas altas demais (por vezes)

Coruche  temperaturas mínimas muito baixas

Almada  temperaturas mínimas baixíssimas e máximas demasiado altas

Setúbal  por vezes, tem mínimas baixíssimas

Estremoz  temperaturas mínimas anormalmente baixas

Alvalade (do Alentejo)  nem sempre é duvidosa, só de vez em quando, nas mínimas

Portimão  temperaturas mínimas sempre muito baixas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Out 2007 às 20:40)

Olá, novamente !
Neste momento, estão *20,7 ºC*.
A temperatura mínima hoje foi de *15,1 ºC* e a máxima de *29,0 ºC*.
Dia quente, sem dúvida.


----------



## mocha (10 Out 2007 às 21:13)

boa noite a todos, continuação de tempo quente, as 18h ainda estavam 28ºC


----------



## Gerofil (10 Out 2007 às 21:34)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 14,7 ºC (07h55); Temperatura máxima - 25,7 ºC (16h15); Temperatura actual - 19,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1020 hPa.


----------



## João Soares (10 Out 2007 às 22:39)

ola mata!!!!!

Registei uma maxima de 27,7ºC por agr vou com 19,6ºC


----------



## Rog (11 Out 2007 às 00:05)

Boas, por aqui nevoeiro intenso, desde o incio da tarde, a humidade está acima de 98%HR, 1014hpa e 18,4ºC


----------



## Brigantia (11 Out 2007 às 00:42)

Por aqui 12,3ºC. Ontem registei uma mínima de 8,6ºC


----------



## CidadeNeve (11 Out 2007 às 09:32)

Ola a todos!

Começo por dizer: IRRA!!!Que frio!na minha estação metereológica, às 8.40, 14 graus, o que é irrelevante porque o vento é tanto k o windchill faz com k pareça k estamos na Sibéria! e isto na parte baixa, porque agora cheguei cá acima e ainda é pior... nem um cigarro se consegue fumar na rua...
será caso para perguntar, chegou o inverno?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Out 2007 às 09:33)

Bom dia a todos !
Cá está o exemplo daquilo que discutimos ontem, novamente.
Isto é sistemático.














Por cá, a temperatura mínima foi de *14,2 ºC* e neste momento estão *20,7 ºC* com céu limpo.


----------



## Dan (11 Out 2007 às 09:33)

Céu limpo e 9,2ºC.

Mínima de 6,0ºC esta manhã.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Out 2007 às 09:57)

Por cá minima de 12,9ºC esta manhã.


----------



## mocha (11 Out 2007 às 10:03)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu limpo, 19ºC, mas parece tar mais fresco devido ao vento fresquinho


----------



## Kraliv (11 Out 2007 às 10:07)

Bom dia meninos e... mochinha 

Tu andas a levantar-te muito cedinho 





Céu limpo e com algum vento aqui pelo Alentejo Central, tendo registado uma mínima de 15,0ºC (idêntico a ontem, 15,1ºC) esta manhã.


Actual:

Temp. 18,9ºC
Humid. 56%
Pressão 1016hPa
Vento 11,1 km/h NNE


----------



## Serrano (11 Out 2007 às 14:35)

Céu pouco nublado na Covilhã, com 19 graus na zona baixa da cidade. No meu posto de observação, a mínima ficou-se por 9.5 graus.


----------



## mocha (11 Out 2007 às 15:51)

Kraliv disse:


> Bom dia meninos e... mochinha
> 
> *Tu andas a levantar-te muito cedinho*
> 
> ...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Out 2007 às 16:12)

Boa tarde! Ontem nao pode aparecer por cá mas ficam os registos

Valores de Ontem.

Tmin - 20,5ºC  Tmax - 23,5ºC

 Hoje o dia está a ser de céu nublado com abertas.

Tmin registada - 18,2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2007 às 22:17)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo com umas nuvens altas ao fim da tarde e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 25.3ºC
Temperatura mínima: 17.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 20.2ºC


----------



## João Soares (11 Out 2007 às 22:32)

Boas, malta

Por aki, ceu limpo com as seguintes temperaturas
Maxima: 25,0ºC
Minima: 14,4ºC 
Actual: 16,8ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Out 2007 às 22:55)

Boa noite a todos! Dia de céu nublado com abertas

Valores de Hoje:
Tmin - 18,2ºC  Tmax - 24,5ºC

Actual 20,3ºC e 74% de humidade


----------



## Gerofil (11 Out 2007 às 23:30)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 13,9 ºC (08h03); Temperatura máxima - 21,9 ºC (15h51); Temperatura actual - 15,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1018 hPa.

Hoje foi um dia bem mais fresco pelo interior do país devido ao efeito da presença de um embolsamento de ar frio no Mediterrâneo Ocidental. O litoral Oeste, mais longe daquele embolsamento, apresenta temperaturas bem mais amenas.

*17h00: Leiria - 30,4 ºC; Ansião (a 37 quilómetros) - Entre 20 e 21 ºC. Penso que os contrastes não se ficam a dever a erros de leitura de dados mas sim devido à localização geográfica das estações, facilmente influenciáveis por regime de ventos opostos, insolação, etc.*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Out 2007 às 23:53)

Boa noite a todos !
Dia de céu limpo por aqui.
Espero que comece a arrefecer, gostava de ter noites frias. 
Neste momento, estão *16,7 ºC*.

_Extremos de hoje:_

*14,2 ºC *a *26,1 ºC*


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2007 às 00:38)

Céu limpo e 10,1ºC.

Extremos: 6,0ºC / 18,5ºC


----------



## Rog (12 Out 2007 às 08:39)

Bom dia,
Por aqui algum nevoeiro 16,9ºC e 98%HR
1011hpa


----------



## mocha (12 Out 2007 às 09:45)

bom dia a todos, por aqui o panorama tal e qual dos ultimos dias, ceu limpo, algum vento fresquinho 18ºC


----------



## Kraliv (12 Out 2007 às 09:53)

Bom dia,



Mocha ...Já!!!???



Madrugada fresca cá por estas bandas com mínima de 11,8ºC.

Registo da minha EMA  ás 9.30h:

Temp.16,5ºC
Humid. 56%
Pressão 1018hPa
Vento 11,8km/h E




Fim de semana à porta com jogo da selecção


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2007 às 10:41)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu limpo e 12,5ºC

Mínima de 8,0ºC


----------



## Serrano (12 Out 2007 às 13:59)

Na Covilhã o céu apresenta-se sem nuvens, com 19.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima desta noite foi 7.8 graus.


----------



## João Soares (12 Out 2007 às 14:21)

Ola, malta!!!

Por Gaia ceu limpo, de manha com algum vento, e registei as seguintes temperaturas:
Minima: 14,0ºC
Actual: 22,8ºC


----------



## mocha (12 Out 2007 às 14:33)

boa tarde a todos, por aqui o ceu ta assim:




temperatura 25ºC, bom fim de semana


----------



## Kraliv (12 Out 2007 às 15:38)

Boas,



Temperatura nos 22,2ºC ; Vento Raj/Máx. (até ao momento) 32,7 km/h E .
O céu continua limpinho


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2007 às 16:48)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 12,2 ºC (07h32); Temperatura actual - 22,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1018 hPa.

*Mais de 350 mm de chuva por metro quadrado hoje em algumas zonas da Comunidade Valenciana.*


----------



## Brigantia (12 Out 2007 às 18:16)

Boas, hoje mínima de 8ºC. Neste momento céu limpo e 17,4ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2007 às 19:34)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo de manhã, tornando-se muito nublado a partir do meio da tarde, por nuvens altas, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 23.5ºC
Temperatura mínima: 17.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 19.8ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Out 2007 às 19:42)

Boas...

Temp: 19.0ºC
Humidade: 41% 
Pressão: 1016


----------



## João Soares (12 Out 2007 às 20:38)

ola, malta!! 

Ceu limpo, e 16,0ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Out 2007 às 21:13)

Boa noite pessoal! Hoje por aqui o dia começou com céu nublado com abertas, tornando-se encoberto ao longo do dia e neste momento já chove.

Valores de Hoje:
Tmin - 17,3ºC  Tmax - 24,3ºc

Actual - 21,4ºC


----------



## Brigantia (12 Out 2007 às 21:13)

A temperatura está a descer a um ritmo interessante...seguimos com 12,5ºC


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2007 às 10:11)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu limpo e 10,0ºC

Mínima de 4,9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Out 2007 às 10:27)

Bom dia a todos !
Por cá, o dia está a ser fresco e de sol, com céu praticamente limpo.

_Extremos de ontem:_

*12,9 ºC* a *25,4 ºC*

A temperatura mínima de hoje foi de *14,1 ºC *e neste momento estão *20,7 ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (13 Out 2007 às 10:42)

Bom dia, malta!!

Registei uma minima de 13,8ºC; agr tenho 18,7ºC, com ceu limpo e algum vento mt que faz arrepiar..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Out 2007 às 14:21)

Boa tarde a todos !
Tarde muito agradável por aqui, com *25,3 ºC* e céu nublado a Norte por Cirrus e Cumulus, penso que estas são as denominações adequadas.
O vento está fraco e o sol está forte.


----------



## BARROS (13 Out 2007 às 14:44)

*E AE GALERA DE PORTUGAL?*
 Muito obrigado por terem me respondido sobre a neve em LISBOA. Em resposta, vou passar um pequeno resumo sobre o clima em São Paulo.
Eu acho que vocês considerariam São Paulo, uma cidade chata de se viver, do ponto de vista da temperatura. Oficialmente elas têm variado nos últimos anos entre 6° e 34°. Só que, em bairros afastados do centro, as temperaturas já chegaram a 2,9° este ano, e a 35° de máxima, o que não é nada eu sei, perto dos 47° já registrados no ALGARVE, em 2003, não é? Pois saibam que essa temperatura foi mais alta, do que a maior já registrada no Brasil, que foi de *45,4° graus, na Bahia*. Mas, voltando à São Paulo, o que eu gosto daqui são das chuvas de verâo. Anualmente chove em torno de 1.600mm aqui, grande parte entre os meses de dezembro e março, quando caem as pancadas mais fortes. Ano passado, eu registrei por volta de 60 TEMPESTADES. Acho que é a única coisa em que talvez vençamos Lisboa: RESUMO ANUAL!
*JANEIRO À MARÇO-* Variação de temperaturas entre 19° e 29°. Época em que ocorrem as maiores chuvas fortes por causa da convecção e da ZONA DE CONVERGÊNCIA DO ATLÂNTICO SUL, que fica estacionada no sudeste do país, de 3 a 4 dias. Mínimas absolutas em torno de 15°, máximas de até 34°
*ABRIL-* Ainda ocorrem algumas pancadas de chuva, em menor quantidade. Geralmente mês em que ocorre a 1°onda de frio do ano, fraca. Média de 16° à 26°, mínimas 13°, máximas 30° a 34°.
*MAIO- *Aumento da força das frentes frias, que vêm em menor quantidade. Começam a se registrar as primeiras mínimas abaixo de 10°. Chuvas em torno de 60mm. Média: 13°/21° Extremos: 8°/29°. Trovoadas raríssimas.
*JUNHO-* Segundo mês mais seco. 15mm em média. Trovoadas raríssimas. Média: 13°/23° Extremos: 6° a 8°/27°.
*JULHO-* Mês de maior frequência de ondas de frio:2 a 3. Chuvas em torno de 50mm, às vezes fortes.( julho último registrou 148,7mm no mês). Mínimas absolutas em torno de 6°. Máximas entre 28° e 30°. Registram-se também as máximas absolutas mais baixas: 12° a 15°(julho último registrou máximas de 11,9° nos dias 27 e 28).
*AGOSTO-* Mes mais seco do ano. 5 a 10mm em forma de garoa. (agosto último não registrou NADA). Sem possibilidade de chuva forte. Diminuição das frentes frias. Ocorre o veranico, quando as temperaturas superam os 30° em pleno inverno. Média: 14°/24° Extremos: 6°/32°
*SETEMBRO- *Último mês da estiagem. Ainda passam frentes frias consideráveis.
Embora ainda mês do inverno, costuma registrar temperaturas altíssimas para os padrões paulistanos(35° em 2004, 34,1° em 2006, 34,3° em 2007). Mínimas absolutas entre 6° e 8°. Média: 14°/25°. Chuvas: 77mm, com possibilidade de uma tempestade no mês.
*OUTUBRO-* Volta-se a registrar chuvas acima de 100mm, mas ainda com períodos sem chuva e quentes. Diminuição da força das massas de ar frio. Média: 16°/26° Extremos: 10° a 34°. Trovoadas esporádicas.
*NOVEMBRO-* Início do período das chuvas em São Paulo. 150mm a 200mm mensais. Aumento da frequência das frentes frias, porém, sem provocar grande queda de temperatura. Média: 17°/26° Extremos: 11° a 33°. Média de 5 a 7 temporais no mês.
*DEZEMBRO-* Mês chuvoso e início do período quente. Início da atuação da ZCAS( zona de convergência do atlântico sul), e da convecção. Média: 18°/27° Extremos: 14°/33°. Grandes temporais de fim de tarde.

Esperam que tenham gostado, e, se puderem, me mandem algo parecido sobre Lisboa ou Porto.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2007 às 18:19)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temperatura hoje a oscilar entre os 14 e os 26 ºC. Embora com pouca nebulosidade ao longo do dia, sente-se que a atmosfera está a ficar muito "abafada" ... algo pode acontecer para amanhã.


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2007 às 18:36)

BARROS disse:


> Ano passado, eu registrei por volta de 60 TEMPESTADES. Acho que é a única coisa em que talvez vençamos Lisboa.




Em Portugal o número de dias de trovoada é bem mais baixo. Normalmente temos uns 10 a 20 dias de trovoada por ano. 

Isto estaria melhor no tópico de Climatologia.


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2007 às 19:49)

Céu limpo e 15,8ºC.

Extremos: 4,9ºC / 20,2ºC


----------



## Fil (13 Out 2007 às 20:17)

Hoje foi o dia mais frio deste mês de outubro em Bragança e em geral na região. A mínima em minha casa foi de 6,7ºC (bem mais alta que no resto da cidade), mas cheguei a medir 2ºC com o carro. Na estação a mínima até às 06h UTC foi de 4,4ºC. A máxima foi de 18,4ºC.

Neste momento céu limpíssimo, 13,8ºC, 51% e 1015 hPa.

BARROS é melhor criares um tópico própio para discussão sobre o clima de São Paulo


----------



## João Soares (13 Out 2007 às 20:40)

Boas,

Hoje teve um dia com ceu limpo, e registei de maxima 21,5ºC e agr tenho 15,7ºC...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Out 2007 às 21:20)

Boas Noites!

Saio para Lisboa com:

17.5ºC
51% de Humidade
1015 Hpa

Aproveitem a noite! Let´s dance!


----------



## Rog (13 Out 2007 às 22:08)

Boas, por aqui 20,4ºC; 77%HR e 1015hpa céu nublado
O dia foi de sol, com max nos 26ºC e min de 14,7ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2007 às 22:50)

Boas, por aqui, um dia de sol onde registei as seguintes temperaturas: 

Temperatura Máxima: 24.3ºC
Temperatura mínima: 16.7ºC
Temperatura actual: 18.8ºC

Faz hoje 18 anos sobre as grandes cheias nas cidades de Faro, Olhão e Tavira onde choveu cerca de 150 mm em 4 horas, onde houve inúmeros estragos materiais, que começaram neste mês e duraram até Dezembro de 1989


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Out 2007 às 22:52)

Boa noite a todos! Por aqui, depois de uma noite de alguma chuva, tivemos um dia com céu nublado com boas abertas.

Valores de Hoje:
Tmin - 17,2ºC  Tmax - 23,8ºC

Actual - 18ºC

Precisava de uma pequena ajuda. No meu garrafão de 5 litros que adaptei para medir a quantidade de precipitação, registei 0,8 cm de altura de água! Gostaria de saber qual é a quantidade de precipitação? O Garrafão tem de diametro 54 cm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Out 2007 às 23:15)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite a todos! Por aqui, depois de uma noite de alguma chuva, tivemos um dia com céu nublado com boas abertas.
> 
> Valores de Hoje:
> Tmin - 17,2ºC  Tmax - 23,8ºC
> ...



Boa noite a todos !

*54 cm*? Isso não é um garrafão, é uma piscina ! 
Miguel, penso que, como registaste *8 mm *de altura de água, deverá corresponder a *8 mm *de precipitação.
Pelo menos aqui tenho medido assim e tem batido certo com a estação meteorológica mais próxima de mim. 

_Extremos de hoje:_

*14,1 ºC* a *25,8 ºC*

No entanto, o carro chegou a marcar *28,0 ºC* durante a tarde, ainda em Moscavide.


----------



## João Esteves (13 Out 2007 às 23:52)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite a todos! Por aqui, depois de uma noite de alguma chuva, tivemos um dia com céu nublado com boas abertas.
> 
> Valores de Hoje:
> Tmin - 17,2ºC  Tmax - 23,8ºC
> ...



Boa noite!

Se o garrafão tiver o diâmetro constante ao longo de toda a sua altura, com a área correspondente aos 54cm de diâmetro e considerando que um milimetro de precipitação é igual a 1 litro por metro quadrado, ao valor de 0,8cm de altura obtido corresponde aproximadamente 1,8mm de precipitação.

Ou seja, apenas tem que calcular o volume de água obtido e verificar a correpondencia para um reservatório com 1m2 de boca.


----------



## Rog (14 Out 2007 às 00:32)

Boas, por aqui 19,6ºC e 80%HR


----------



## João Soares (14 Out 2007 às 00:41)

boas, por hoje despeço-me com 14ºC


----------



## Brigantia (14 Out 2007 às 01:57)

Hoje vamos ter outra noite bem fresca, neste momento 8,7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Out 2007 às 10:17)

Bom dia a todos !
Noite mais fresca do que eu pensava que ia ser, por cá.
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *13,7 ºC*.
Neste momento, sigo com *21,0 ºC* e céu praticamente limpo, não fossem umas nuvens muito ao longe, a Norte, na direcção de Santarém.


----------



## Dan (14 Out 2007 às 10:29)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu limpo e 11,5ºC

Mínima de 4,7ºC


----------



## João Soares (14 Out 2007 às 12:17)

Boas,
hoje tive uma minima de 12,6ºC, por agr tenho 22,1ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Out 2007 às 12:38)

Bom dia...

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco...

Humidade: 36% 
Pressão: 1015 hpa

Será que vai chover? Ninguém dirá! Tá um belo dia de Verão!


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2007 às 12:40)

Boas, por aqui, céu com nuvens altas e começaram a aparecer algumas médias, sigo com 24ºC e com o mar a ranger devido ao levante forte e alerta amarelo devido à agitação marítima


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Out 2007 às 14:40)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá, estão *25,3 ºC* e a nebulosidade está a dissipar-se.
O céu chegou a estar muito nublado.


----------



## Dan (14 Out 2007 às 16:05)

Já começam a aparecer as cores do Outono, como em alguns Aceres aqui na rua, 





mas o dia mais parece de Primavera.





Algumas nuvens altas e 20,8ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Out 2007 às 16:14)

Excelentes fotos, *Dan* !


----------



## Brigantia (14 Out 2007 às 16:29)

Boas fotos Dan. 
Ontem também reparei que este ano as cegonhas foram todas embora (pelo menos nas zonas por onde andei)...algo que o ano passado não aconteceu...será um bom prenúncio?!! 
Dizem os mais antigos da minha aldeia que o ano passado foi o primeiro, desde que se lembram, em que algumas cegonhas ficaram todo ano.

Hoje mínima de 6,1ºC, neste momento 21,3ºC. A estação do IM registou uma mínima abaixo dos 5ºC


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2007 às 16:34)

*16:30*
Célula no Alentejo a sudeste de Sines








http://www.sat24.com/






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## cracking (14 Out 2007 às 16:34)

Olá a todos. Só hoje me inscrevi neste maravilhoso forum, apesar de vir aqui muitas vezes ler o que escrevem! Interesso-me bastante por meteorologia e como tal tenho aprendido muito com todos vocês! Um abraço para todos.
P.S. Será que hoje chove em Lisboa?


----------



## Brigantia (14 Out 2007 às 16:38)

cracking disse:


> Olá a todos. Só hoje me inscrevi neste maravilhoso forum, apesar de vir aqui muitas vezes ler o que escrevem! Interesso-me bastante por meteorologia e como tal tenho aprendido muito com todos vocês! Um abraço para todos.
> P.S. Será que hoje chove em Lisboa?



Bem vindo ao MeteoPT.
Se quiseres passa pelo tópico das apresentações

Aqui todos temos muito a prender uns com os outros, por isso não deixes de emitir a tua opinião. Aguardamos também pelos registos.

PS: já vi que também pertences ao grupo dos que gostam sobretudo do Inverno...


----------



## cracking (14 Out 2007 às 16:46)

Sim de facto gosto muito do Inverno, principalmente da neve!! Sou natural de uma aldeia situada na Serra de Montemuro a 1200mts de altitude.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Out 2007 às 16:46)

cracking disse:


> Olá a todos. Só hoje me inscrevi neste maravilhoso forum, apesar de vir aqui muitas vezes ler o que escrevem! Interesso-me bastante por meteorologia e como tal tenho aprendido muito com todos vocês! Um abraço para todos.
> P.S. Será que hoje chove em Lisboa?



Bem-vindo !
Respondendo à tua questão, cá ainda não choveu, mas há testemunhos de que já choveu por Queluz.
Por cá, o dia está escuro e com calor.
A esta hora, a temperatura ainda está a subir !


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2007 às 17:03)

cracking disse:


> Olá a todos. Só hoje me inscrevi neste maravilhoso forum, apesar de vir aqui muitas vezes ler o que escrevem! Interesso-me bastante por meteorologia e como tal tenho aprendido muito com todos vocês! Um abraço para todos.
> P.S. Será que hoje chove em Lisboa?



Bemvindo. Sobre a chuva, não sei. Hoje depois do almoço fui surpreendido por umas belas nuvens que passaram por aqui e que não esperava. Largaram alguns pingos a Oeste segundo o radar. Parece haver alguma instabilidade, nasceu agora uma pequena célula convectiva no Alentejo como podes ver no meu anterior post, quem sabe se não chegará aqui à nossa região alguma coisa.


----------



## Rog (14 Out 2007 às 17:32)

Boas
Ceu nublado, comparativamente a ontem o dia apresenta-se mais frio. 
agora com 18,9ºC max de 20,3ºC
78%HR
1015hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Out 2007 às 17:49)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá, o dia foi quente, registando-se uma temperatura máxima de *27,6 ºC*, às 17:04h.
Neste momento estão *25,8 ºC *e céu bastante nublado.


----------



## Minho (14 Out 2007 às 18:05)

Interessante é o mínimo que se pode achar a esse SCM em direcção à região de Setúbal/Lisboa







fonte







fonte


----------



## Brigantia (14 Out 2007 às 18:42)

Aqui começam a surgir algumas nuvens, 17,4ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Out 2007 às 18:43)

Estremoz: Céu parcialmente nublado com aguaceiros fracos. Tarde agradável com 20 - 22 ºC.

Entretanto a célula que se desenvolveu no Sudoeste seguiu para o mar, na direcção Noroeste, passando por Sines.


----------



## Dan (14 Out 2007 às 18:59)

Brigantia disse:


>



Bonito pôr-do-sol 

Por aqui vou com 17,0ºC e muitas nuvens altas no céu.

Extremos: 4,7ºC / 21,2ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Out 2007 às 19:00)

Aproveito para aconselhar uma ida as praias! Hoje ví um espectaculo fantástico, centenas de aves rumo ao sul bem por cima do mar e no horizonte... Formações belas! Aproveitem!

TEMP: 20.7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Out 2007 às 19:18)

Bela foto, *Brigantia* ! 
Por cá, o céu encontra-se muito nublado e alaranjado a sul.
Neste momento estão *21,4 ºC *e vento fraco de Norte.

*Extremos de hoje:*

*13,7 ºC* a *27,6 ºC*


----------



## storm (14 Out 2007 às 19:36)

Boas,

Está neste momento a cair um belo de um aguaceiro  (espero que chova alguma coisa de jeito, já faz falta)

Estão neste momento *22.8ºC*

Cumps,


----------



## rufer (14 Out 2007 às 19:41)

Boas. Por aqui em Abrantes seguimos com céu muito nublado e já choveu, embora pouco. Neste momento a temperatura é de 21.7. Está uma noite agradável por enquanto.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Out 2007 às 19:43)

Meus amigos, por cá já troveja.
A nuvem que vem de Sul é enorme e negra !
Vai desde o Montijo, praticamente, até ao aeroporto, isto é, se não passar. 
Temperatura de *20,8 ºC*.


----------



## T-Storm (14 Out 2007 às 19:49)

Boas pessoal,

Aki por Lisboa já avistei os primeiros relampagos...parece q vêm de sudoeste...aqui fica a imagem de como as coisas estão neste momento (a ver se consigo por isto bem)






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## storm (14 Out 2007 às 19:58)

Belas fotos T-Storm (principalmente a segunda).

Neste momento já não pinga e está uma temperatura de 22.2ºC.

Cumps,


----------



## João Soares (14 Out 2007 às 20:14)

Pra Gaia nem uma nuvem e ta a ficar fresquinho....
Temp maxima: *24,3ºC*
Temp minima: *12,6ºC*
Temp actual: *18,0ºC*


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2007 às 20:15)

Bons registos.

Vê-se a sul daqui imensas descargas.
No radar mete muito respeito ...

*19:30*





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Out 2007 às 20:16)

AFIRMATIVO!

TROVEJA para LESTE!


----------



## T-Storm (14 Out 2007 às 20:18)

parece que a celula se vai desviando de lisboa  e vai em direção de cascais...o cenario nas prais da linha deve ser fantastico (a contar pelo numero de claroes que ja vi).


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2007 às 20:19)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado com alguma nebulosidade alta, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 24.0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 17.9ºC
Temperatura actual: 19.9ºC

Isso era para ser aqui no Algarve não aí


----------



## Fil (14 Out 2007 às 20:27)

Boas. Por cá céu praticamente limpo com algumas nuvens altas e pouco mais. A temperatura actual é de 14,4ºC, com humidade de 53% e pressão de 1015 hPa.

Os extremos hoje em minha casa foram de 7,3ºC / 19,0ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Out 2007 às 20:30)

Boa noite a todos! Por aqui dia de céu pouco nublado e algum calor pela tarde.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin 16ºC Tmax 24ºC

Actual - 21,8ºC

Agradeço a todos que me elucidaram na minha duvida de ontem


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Out 2007 às 20:33)

Desapareceu! Absolutamente nada! Rien! Nicles!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Out 2007 às 20:40)

João Esteves disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Se o garrafão tiver o diâmetro constante ao longo de toda a sua altura, com a área correspondente aos 54cm de diâmetro e considerando que um milimetro de precipitação é igual a 1 litro por metro quadrado, ao valor de 0,8cm de altura obtido corresponde aproximadamente 1,8mm de precipitação.
> 
> Ou seja, apenas tem que calcular o volume de água obtido e verificar a correpondencia para um reservatório com 1m2 de boca.



O Garrafão tem o dimetro constante! Agradecia se podesse se me indicava os calculos que fez, caso seja possivel. Obrigado


----------



## Henrique (14 Out 2007 às 20:43)

A celula afasta-se mas ainda consegui tirar fotografias dela a chegar  ficou um por do sol fantastico por aqui  ainda vejo claroes.


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2007 às 21:10)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2007 às 21:40)

Bem, é um espectaculo no mar, a sudoeste daqui. Vêm-se imensas descargas mas não se ouve um único trovoão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Out 2007 às 22:08)

Vince disse:


> Bem, é um espectaculo no mar, a sudoeste daqui. Vêm-se imensas descargas mas não se ouve um único trovoão.



Tal como aqui.


----------



## Brigantia (14 Out 2007 às 22:10)

Tirem fotos


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2007 às 22:25)

*Até às 21:00*











© Instituto de Meteorologia - Descargas Eléctricas Atmosféricas


----------



## cracking (14 Out 2007 às 22:35)

Por aqui nem uma nuvem! Nada de trovões! Deve ser mesmo só no mar


----------



## GFVB (14 Out 2007 às 22:44)

cracking disse:


> Por aqui nem uma nuvem! Nada de trovões! Deve ser mesmo só no mar



Olá pessoal! Aqui na Costa da Caparica é impressionante a quantidade de "flashes" que se vêem!
Mete muito respeito, mas à semelhança do que já foi dito não se ouve um único barulho!

Céu praticamente limpo.

Um abraço a todos!


----------



## rufer (14 Out 2007 às 22:55)

Analisando o radar, é possivel constatar que tem vindo sempre a desenvolver-se apesar de se estar a afastar. Deve ter chovido bem nalguns locais.
19.1 temperatura em abrantes. Céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Out 2007 às 00:12)

Começo o dia 15 de Outubro com céu pouco nublado e *18,2 ºC* de temperatura.
O vento está fraco.

Abraços !


----------



## João Soares (15 Out 2007 às 00:21)

Ola,
Depois de muitas oscilaçoes entre os 15,4ºC e os 14,8ºC... Neste momento tenho *14,7ºC*


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2007 às 09:39)

Bom dia a todos

A actividade convectiva manteve-se toda a noite no mar, e com bastante actividade, reparem nos ecos roxos da imagem de radar.
Em terra, a E/SE de Lisboa também há alguma actividade, mas mais fraca.


*09:00*





,http://www.sat24.com/





© Instituto de Meteorologia - Imagens RADAR





© Instituto de Meteorologia - Descargas Eléctricas Atmosféricas


----------



## CidadeNeve (15 Out 2007 às 10:01)

Bons dias malta!

Aki pela covilhã, 16,2º às 8h30m. Céu nublado e à espera do Inverno. Al´guém me explica que fenómeno está a por tràs os montes e o alto minho com temperaturas tão baixas hoje?

abraço


----------



## Kraliv (15 Out 2007 às 10:02)

Bom dia,


Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco aqui por estes lados.


Temperatura mínima 14.4ºC.

Registo das 9.30:
Temp. 21.2ºC
Humid. 65%
Pressão 1016hPa
Vento 0.7km/h NNE


----------



## Kraliv (15 Out 2007 às 10:10)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> O Garrafão tem o dimetro constante! Agradecia se podesse se me indicava os calculos que fez, caso seja possivel. Obrigado






Miguel.... aqui http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/o-meu-pluviometro-1389.html já foi explicado o processo de fazer essas contas 

Como o Daniel faz/diz...é impossível "_bater_" certo 




Edit. Tens aqui PLUVIOMETRO uma maneira "simplex" de efectuar as medições


----------



## HotSpot (15 Out 2007 às 11:03)

*Mínimas 15/OUT (Lisboa):*

Sintra/Granja 12,4
Moita 12,9
Montijo 15,2
Alhos-Vedros 16,1
Portela Sacavem 16,2
Queluz 16,5
Amadora 17,0
LX-Gago 17,2
Almada 17,8
LX-Geofisico 18,2
Oeiras 18,5


----------



## Kraliv (15 Out 2007 às 11:27)

Boas,



Começou a chover neste momento.





Edit: 11.42, parou de chover


----------



## mocha (15 Out 2007 às 11:53)

bom dia a todos, ontem por aqui so apareceram umas nuvens, e um por do sol, k parecia k trazia algo, infelizmente foi pro mar.
hj o ceu continua com períodos de nublado, por aqui as 8h estavam 16ºC, ja se sente o fresquinho da manhã


----------



## Debaser (15 Out 2007 às 12:01)

Sines, temperatura 20,7 ºC ; vento E 21 Km/H; trovoada e chuva fraca em regime de aguaceiros


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2007 às 12:28)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e vento forte de leste, sigo com 24ºC e  imagens tiradas em Olhão, é bem visível o negro do céu no mar a sul de Olhão, e a velocidade do vento mais parece ser um furacão


----------



## T-Storm (15 Out 2007 às 12:38)

Boas,

Ontem foi mesmo pena ter passado tudo aqui ao lado...mas enfim, a ver se hj nos calha qq coisa! lguem tirou fotos do por do sol ontem nas praias da linha? Cheira-me que devem ser divinais...

Parece que se está a formar uma celula nova a sul de setubal (mais ou menos no mesmo local de ontem...e parece seguir a mesma tranjectoria).


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2007 às 13:36)

É isso, vem aí animação,vamos ver se só para o mar como ontem.
Para já a avaliar pelo radar não parece muito activa ( a que está mais proxima), mas pode estar ainda a crescer.





http://www.sat24.com/


----------



## RMira (15 Out 2007 às 13:46)

Vince disse:


> É isso, vem aí animação,vamos ver se só para o mar como ontem.
> Para já a avaliar pelo radar não parece muito activa ( a que está mais proxima), mas pode estar ainda a crescer.
> 
> 
> ...



Vince, eu quer-me parecer que ela está a crescer e está a proporcionar-se numa rotação que poderá gerar uma célula de dimensões consideráveis envolvendo toda a faixa desde Sudoeste de Portugal, passando depois mais um pouco para Norte.


----------



## Brigantia (15 Out 2007 às 13:55)

Boas, por aqui não se passa nada. Mínima de 7,4ºC e o dia mais parece de primavera...


----------



## Dan (15 Out 2007 às 14:02)

Eu registei uma mínima de 6,3ºC

Agora tenho 20,1ºC com o céu coberto por uma fina camada de cirrus e começam a aparecer também alguns pequenos cumulus.


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2007 às 14:15)

Debaser disse:


> Sines, temperatura 20,7 ºC ; vento E 21 Km/H; trovoada e chuva fraca em regime de aguaceiros



Debaser,a coisa parece animada aí em Sines...







Não sei se chegará aqui alguma coisa. Elas vão seguir sempre para Oeste seguindo a circulação. Mas como a curva é apertada pode ser que a traseira derrape  para cima de nós   Espero que o piso esteja escorregadio e que a depressão não tenha ESP


----------



## HotSpot (15 Out 2007 às 14:20)

Parece estar a compor-se.

Está a ficar muito nublado a sul de Lisboa.


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2007 às 14:33)

A primeiro célula dissipou-se no mar de forma fulminante. Mau sinal pelo menos aqui para os meus lados.


----------



## GFVB (15 Out 2007 às 14:42)

Isto está a ficar escuro (embora por enquanto com algumas abertas) na zona de Sintra.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Out 2007 às 14:45)

Boa tarde a todos! Aqui pela Lagoa, dia a variar entre o nublado e o pouco nublado. Tarde algo quente, mas a madrugada foi fria

Tmin registada - 14,2ºC

Actual 23,5ºC


----------



## Debaser (15 Out 2007 às 14:46)

Por aqui continua animado. alguns aguaceiros e continua a trovoada.
Já ontem à noite o espectaculo foi bom.
Uma enorme celula isolada a SW de Sines e com trovoada no seu interior, embora não se ouvisse nenhum ruido.


----------



## Tiagofsky (15 Out 2007 às 14:53)

Pelo Porto, continua tudo azul, com algumas nuvens altas...Nada de extraordinario!Por Sines é que parece que ja houve festa não?


----------



## BARROS (15 Out 2007 às 14:55)

E AÍ BLZ?
Aqui em São Paulo, Brasil, finalmente choveu(se é que *1mm *pode se chamar de chuva) depois de 1 mês com precipitações abaixo de 1mm. O dia aqui está nublado e bem úmido, ainda não tivemos nenhuma tempestade em Outubro, mas há previsão de mais chuva para a quarta-feira.
DADO HISTÓRICO SOBRE SÃO PAULO

MENOR TEMPERATURA: -2,1° em 02/08/1955


----------



## RMira (15 Out 2007 às 15:05)

Decretado alerta amarelo pelo IM para os distritos de Setúbal, Évora, Beja e Faro devido à possibilidade de fortes precipitações e trovoadas.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2007 às 15:10)

mirones disse:


> Decretado alerta amarelo pelo IM para os distritos de Setúbal, Évora, Beja e Faro devido à possibilidade de fortes precipitações e trovoadas.
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp



Alerta amarelo para a agitação marítima para o distrito de Faro, também


----------



## mocha (15 Out 2007 às 15:31)

por aqui o ceu encontra se encoberto desde das 14h, espero k hj anime


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Out 2007 às 15:39)

Boas

Ja tive a primeira trovoada por volta das 13:30 e continua embora ao longe!!

Temp:24.1Cº e continuo coberto!!

Convectividade forte neste momento!! á espera da real festa se vier


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2007 às 15:44)

Estão a expandir-se bastante, mas os nucleos activos continuam a remeter-se apenas ao Alentejo.
Também há animação no sotavento algarvio.






http://www.sat24.com/





http://www.meteoam.it/satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## Rog (15 Out 2007 às 15:49)

Imagem de satélite das 14h:





fonte: http://www.eumetsat.int/


----------



## RMira (15 Out 2007 às 15:50)

Está a ganhar a forma que eu pensava.


----------



## Rog (15 Out 2007 às 15:50)

Pelo norte da Madeira 20,5ºC 72%HR
1017hpa ceu nublado


----------



## mocha (15 Out 2007 às 16:04)

so espero k venha ate aqui


----------



## mocha (15 Out 2007 às 16:28)

bem escureceu e bem,os cães ja ladram, acho k ouvi o primeiro trovão


----------



## RMira (15 Out 2007 às 16:29)

mocha disse:


> bem escureceu e bem,os cães ja ladram, acho k ouvi o primeiro trovão





Também quero! 

Aqui em Vila Franca está o céu a ficar muito nublado mas aspecto de trovoada tem muito pouco


----------



## HotSpot (15 Out 2007 às 16:33)

Já há chuva forte e trovoada pela margem sul


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2007 às 16:33)

mocha disse:


> so espero k venha ate aqui



Visto daqui, embora haja nuvens altas por todo o sul, a única direcção onde se vêm nuvens escuras e mais ameaçadoras é para esses lados


----------



## RMira (15 Out 2007 às 16:34)

HotSpot disse:


> Já há chuva forte e trovoada pela margem sul



E eu longe de Setúbal 

Aproveitem amigos...


----------



## Henrique (15 Out 2007 às 16:37)

Ja caiem pingas e ja ouiço os trovões...la vem ela.


----------



## mocha (15 Out 2007 às 16:40)

chuva ainda não ha so


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2007 às 16:42)

Táva a estranhar aí a escuridão na margem sul, mas mistério decifrado: nova célula embora pequenina, vamos ver  se cresce ou não.

*16:30*


----------



## mocha (15 Out 2007 às 16:55)

parece k se ta a dissipar a malandra


----------



## HotSpot (15 Out 2007 às 16:57)

Vince: 15 min mais tarde e está igual ou mais fraca...


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2007 às 16:57)

Bom, por aqui, já ouvi 3 trovões está a nascer algo a sul/sudoeste de Olhão/Faro e está a escurecer por aqui, vem bem pretinho e já repararam naquela zona meio roxa no alentejo


----------



## mocha (15 Out 2007 às 17:03)

bem acabei de vir da rua, ta abafado, ja não troveja e ainda cairam uns pingos, quero mais


----------



## GFVB (15 Out 2007 às 17:16)

Aqui pela zona de Sintra/Alcabideche o tempo está fresco. Há alturas em que se vêm nuvens ameaçadoras mas alternam com boas abertas!
Já deve ter chovido/trovejado na minha terra e eu não estou lá


----------



## mocha (15 Out 2007 às 17:18)

ainda pairam as nuvens por aqui
pra norte:





pra oeste:


----------



## squidward (15 Out 2007 às 17:20)

aqui para os meus lados, tb ja se avistam algumas celulas,vindas de santarem.


----------



## T-Storm (15 Out 2007 às 17:25)

Aki em Lisboa de um momento para o outro escureceu...


----------



## GFVB (15 Out 2007 às 17:41)

T-Storm disse:


> Aki em Lisboa de um momento para o outro escureceu...



T-Storm, faço minhas as tuas "palavras". Em Alcabideche ficou igual!


----------



## Gerofil (15 Out 2007 às 17:51)

Panorama às 17h30:



copyright © 2007 Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2007 às 18:03)

Aqui no passa nada, na minha zona as nuvens dissipam-se num ápice, condições hostis. Para aqui não venham que morrem logo 

Como foi dito, está a estoirar em grande é no distrito de Santarém e Portalegre,mas também a sul de Faro


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Out 2007 às 18:12)

Vince disse:


> Aqui no passa nada, na minha zona as nuvens dissipam-se num ápice, condições hostis. Para aqui não venham que morrem logo.
> 
> Como foi dito, está a estoirar em grande é no distrito de Santarém,mas também a sul de Faro



Boas...

Por aqui neste momento tudo calminho com 22Cº certinhos!!

Vince e malta principalmente algarvio.. ja reparaste nessa celula que esta a S de faro que esta farto de fazer cones no topo da nuvem???
Parece ser trombas dágua!!
Filma essa coisa meu!!

Eu estou ainda á espera do melhor poix devido ao posicionamento do olho da depressao espero que a garnde celula passe por aqui...vou aguardar!!

PONHA-SE ATENTOS AOS TORNADOS!! ELES ANDAM AI


----------



## T-Storm (15 Out 2007 às 18:24)

Vince disse:


> Aqui no passa nada, na minha zona as nuvens dissipam-se num ápice, condições hostis. Para aqui não venham que morrem logo
> 
> Como foi dito, está a estoirar em grande é no distrito de Santarém e Portalegre,mas também a sul de Faro



Tens razão Vince...já reparei q as poucas nuvens que chegam aqui pela região de lx, desaparecem num apice...


----------



## spor (15 Out 2007 às 18:42)

Aqui em Elvas vejo muitas nuvens e há pouco ouvi um trovão.

Um exemplo do que está a vir de Espanha.





Acabou de de falhar a luz por um breve momento... Vou é desligar o Pc


----------



## squidward (15 Out 2007 às 18:47)

O Sitio onde estou é uma SECA!!

Não oiço sequer um trovão, nem chove


----------



## spor (15 Out 2007 às 19:06)

spor disse:


> Aqui em Elvas vejo muitas nuvens e há pouco ouvi um trovão.
> 
> Um exemplo do que está a vir de Espanha.
> 
> ...


A trovoada está muito longe, por isso não deve haver problema...
Aqui fica mais um registo da zona de Elvas.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (15 Out 2007 às 19:11)

1012 hpa
19,2º
84% hum
Muita chuva com trovoada
E muito granizo !!!


----------



## João Soares (15 Out 2007 às 19:44)

Boas malta...

Por ai as coisas estao muito animadas, por ca o contario nem uma nuvem

Temp maxima: *21,2ºC*
Temp minima: *13,1ºC*
Temp actual: *16,7ºC*

Pessoal nao se eskeçam de  com muitos


----------



## rufer (15 Out 2007 às 19:48)

Boas. Por aqui Abrantes vê-se um belo cenário para sul. Relâmpagos e trovões. Por volta das 17h30 caiu aqui perto uma bela chuvada com granizo a acompanhar. agora parece que a trovoada estabilizou porque já está há muito tempo assim. Mas está a ser interessante e bonito de ver.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Out 2007 às 19:54)

*Noite de luz e som (algures a Norte de ESTREMOZ, bem ao Sul de Abrantes, por volta das 19h40):*











copyright © 2007 Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## HotSpot (15 Out 2007 às 20:30)

Começa a trovejar na margem sul. 1 em cada 30 seg


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Out 2007 às 20:47)

A célula está por cima da minha freguesia.
Há clarões muito intensos, mas nenhum ruído nem chuva.
Acho que ainda está uma noite tropical.


----------



## Fil (15 Out 2007 às 20:48)

Por aqui céu praticamente limpo e temperatura de 14,5ºC. Os extremos hoje foram 8,5ºC / 19,4ºC.


----------



## Minho (15 Out 2007 às 20:51)

Grandes fotos pessoal! 

Por aqui por Braga, nada a salientar... continuamos há espera de novidades 

Mínima de hoje 13,9 e máxima 24,3ºC

Neste momento 18,2ºC


----------



## mocha (15 Out 2007 às 20:54)

ja bomba a 15/20m aqui


----------



## mocha (15 Out 2007 às 20:57)

acabei de saber k no montijo e k bomba a valer, ate chove dentro do forum, e ha lojas sem luz


----------



## Gerofil (15 Out 2007 às 21:03)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 16,0 ºC (06h44); Temperatura máxima - 24,1 ºC (16h09); Temperatura actual - 17,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1018 hPa.

*Dia com temperatura agradável, sem precipitação. Trovoada a partir das 19h00 perto da cidade, nomeadamente a norte.*


----------



## João Soares (15 Out 2007 às 21:13)

Por Gaia nada de trovoadas, nem chuva so um bocado de frio 15,3ºC


----------



## squidward (15 Out 2007 às 21:19)

Já avistei relampagos e clarões a sul (deve de ser essa do Montijo) e alguns clarões a norte, mas sempre tudo longe daqui


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2007 às 21:20)

*21:00*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Out 2007 às 21:24)

Por aqui há relâmpagos frequentes com ruído.
Há pouco, alguns foram mesmo bastante ruidosos e poderosos.
É a sorte de morar mais para Leste...


----------



## Henrique (15 Out 2007 às 21:32)

Mocha ai ja ha festa? Vou vendo ums claroes muito espaçadamente, mas nada demais, bem la no longe, ja choveu à tarde e depois disso parece que alguem estalou os dedos e fez desaparecer tudo , ha alguma possiblidade de apanhar Lisboa, alguma coisa?


----------



## HotSpot (15 Out 2007 às 21:38)

Por aqui choveu com alguma intensidade mas nao durante muito tempo.

Total 3,6 mm

Max aprox. 49,7 mm/hora às 21:01

Já parou a chuva e a trovoada


----------



## Prof BioGeo (15 Out 2007 às 21:45)

Festival de relâmpagos a Este/Nordeste!
É incrível a cadência... mas nada de trovões nem chuva.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Out 2007 às 21:56)

*Estremoz: Trovoada moderada nos últimos 15 minutos.*

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x37z32_trovoada115102007_news"]Video Trovoada1_15.10.2007 - Trovoada, Estremoz, Outubro - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/6ivcp8lJjlRhDmHCK&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/6ivcp8lJjlRhDmHCK[/ame]

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x37z78_trovoada215102007_news"]Video Trovoada2_15.10.2007 - Trovoada, Estremoz, Outubro - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/22CGs7CMHrpUUmHFa&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/22CGs7CMHrpUUmHFa[/ame]


----------



## mocha (15 Out 2007 às 22:03)

aqui ainda caiu uma valente carga de agua durante uns 10 minutos, agora acabou td


----------



## Rog (15 Out 2007 às 22:10)

ceu pouco nublado
16ºC 81%HR
1017hpa


----------



## mocha (15 Out 2007 às 22:13)

Henrique disse:


> Mocha ai ja ha festa? Vou vendo ums claroes muito espaçadamente, mas nada demais, bem la no longe, ja choveu à tarde e depois disso parece que alguem estalou os dedos e fez desaparecer tudo , ha alguma possiblidade de apanhar Lisboa, alguma coisa?



acho k ja se foi td


----------



## storm (15 Out 2007 às 22:51)

Boas noites,

Neste momento sigo com 20.5ºC.

Por aqui não à sinais de chuva , apesar do AccuWeather dizer chuva desde as 22:00.

Cumps,


----------



## rufer (15 Out 2007 às 23:05)

Neste momento sigo com 19.5. 
A trovoada acalmou e está agora a noite mais calma.
Como sou novo nestas andanças e a minha curiosidade é tão grande como o desconhecimento, gostava de saber um pouco mais sobre estes fenómenos de instabilidade. Como é possível prever, quais são os indicadores de que algo como estas situações vão ocorrer? É que olhando para os radares e imagens de satélite, as células aparecem do nada, não se sabendo onde é que podem ocorrer. Penso que normalmente estão mais associadas ao interior, mas penso também que é um fenómeno extremamente imprevisível, ou não? 
Se alguém puder dar um pequeno esclarecimento, obrigado.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Out 2007 às 23:24)

ESTREMOZ: Persiste a trovoada, embora já com menos chuva.


----------



## Brigantia (15 Out 2007 às 23:25)

rufer disse:


> Neste momento sigo com 19.5.
> A trovoada acalmou e está agora a noite mais calma.
> Como sou novo nestas andanças e a minha curiosidade é tão grande como o desconhecimento, gostava de saber um pouco mais sobre estes fenómenos de instabilidade. Como é possível prever, quais são os indicadores de que algo como estas situações vão ocorrer? É que olhando para os radares e imagens de satélite, as células aparecem do nada, não se sabendo onde é que podem ocorrer. Penso que normalmente estão mais associadas ao interior, mas penso também que é um fenómeno extremamente imprevisível, ou não?
> Se alguém puder dar um pequeno esclarecimento, obrigado.



Boas, eu também não percebo muito disto, mas passa os olhos por estes links:

http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/previsao-de-fenonomos-severos-extremos-1049.html
http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/trovoadas-1053.html
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trovoada
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cumulonimbus
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rel%C3%A2mpago
http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/descargas-positivas-negativas-1345.html
http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/meteorologia-cursos-online-gratuitos-1147.html


Espero que te ajudem


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2007 às 23:34)

]ToRnAdO[;44670 disse:
			
		

> Boas...
> 
> Por aqui neste momento tudo calminho com 22Cº certinhos!!
> 
> ...



Pronto, caíram 3 pingas dando em Olhão como em Faro, dado ter-me deslocado de Olhão para Faro, mas o céu estava lindo a sul destas 2 cidades, só esqueci-me da máquina fotográfica, foi lindo pena ser só no mar ía tudo a 50 km/h na EN 125 a admirarem o espectáculo, o céu em tons de laranja e no maro céu negro que nem o alcatrão e cada relâmpago, espectáculo

Temperatura Máxima: 24.5ºC
Temperatura mínima: 19.1ºC
Temperatura actual: 19.8ºC

Possa quero uma aqui cima de Olhão


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Out 2007 às 23:35)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, já choveu e trovejou.
O termómetro de mercúrio marcava *18,2 ºC* há cerca de 10 minutos.
Neste momento não tenho acesso aos dados da estação meteorológica porque a carga da pilha acabou, mas o termómetro dá dados muito parecidos, apenas uns décimos mais elevados, coisa pouca.
É extremamente fiável, tanto de dia como à noite, pois está à sombra, nas traseiras da minha casa, onde corre mais vento.


----------



## rufer (15 Out 2007 às 23:39)

Obrigado brigantia. Vou ver se aprendo um pouco mais sobre o assunto.
18.6 neste momento.


----------



## belem (15 Out 2007 às 23:43)

Por aqui uns pingos e mais nada... Já parou.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Out 2007 às 23:50)

Por cá, estão *18,0 ºC *com o chão da rua molhado e vento praticamente parado.
Noite agradável.


----------



## João Soares (15 Out 2007 às 23:57)

Neste momento, registo *13,8ºC* mas nada de festa


----------



## Gerofil (16 Out 2007 às 00:23)

Estremoz: Regime de chuva; trovoada em fase de diluíção (Que noite !!! )

Às 23h30:






"copyright 2007 EUMETSAT"​




copyright GoogleEarth


----------



## Mago (16 Out 2007 às 00:33)

16,4ºC
Noite amena sem vento, céu pouco nublado
1016hpa


----------



## João Soares (16 Out 2007 às 01:22)

Por hoje despeço-me com 14,0ºC


----------



## GFVB (16 Out 2007 às 09:28)

Bom dia a todos!

Manhã fresca na Costa! Aqui em Alcabideche idem aspas... Céu praticamente limpo!

Um abraço a todos.


----------



## João Soares (16 Out 2007 às 09:38)

Bom dia, malta!!!

Por Gaia, tive uma minima de 10,6ºC e por agr tenho 16,1ºC


----------



## mocha (16 Out 2007 às 10:02)

bom dia a todos, depois de uma noite animada, amanheceu com sol, eu ontem bem disse k no montijo a coisa estava bem animada aqui fica a noticia do portugal diario:

*Ficou tudo alagado no Montijo*

Durante cerca de meia-hora, uma chuvada intensa causou segunda-feira à noite, no Montijo, inundações numa dezena de casas e em várias ruas da Baixa da cidade, informaram os bombeiros locais. 

A chuva, acompanhada de trovoada, que caiu, cerca das 21:00, provocou pequenas inundações em dez a 12 casas de algumas das principais ruas e avenidas do centro do Montijo, que tiveram de ficar cortadas ao trânsito até às 22:00. 

«Foi muita água que caíu em pouco tempo e os sumidouros não tiveram resposta», justificou à Agência Lusa o segundo comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários do Montijo, Américo Moreira, acrescentando que «as pessoas conseguiram retirar a água das suas casas sem auxílio dos bombeiros». 

No local estiveram 18 homens dos Voluntários do Montijo, apoiados por cinco viaturas.

www.iol.pt


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2007 às 10:22)

Aqui na minha zona, no lado norte do Tejo, nem choveu ontem e não me encontro assim tão longe do Montijo...E agora o ceu está completamente limpo: mad:


----------



## HotSpot (16 Out 2007 às 10:25)

*Mínimas 16/OUT (Lisboa):*

Sintra/Granja 11,4
Moita 11,9
Montijo 14,0
Alhos-Vedros 15,3
Amadora 15,7
Oeiras 15,7
Queluz 15,7
Portela Sacavem 15,9
LX-Gago 16,0
LX-Geofisico 16,7
Almada 17,1

*Precipitação 16/OUT (Lisboa):*

Montijo *6,0*
Moita *3,8*
LX-Gago *0,4*
Oeiras *0,2*
LX-Geofisico *0,1*
Almada 0,0
Amadora 0,0
Portela Sacavem 0,0
Queluz 0,0
Sintra/Granja 0,0

Alhos-Vedros N/D


----------



## João Soares (16 Out 2007 às 11:04)

ola, pessoal!!!
Hoje por aki nao vejo a temperatura a subir mais que 21ºC, ainda tenho *18,2ºC*


----------



## Rog (16 Out 2007 às 11:11)

Boas, por aqui 17,1ºC
89%HR 1018hpa
ceu nublado
Precipitação acumudada desde as 0h: 2,6mm


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2007 às 12:24)

*As descargas eléctricas de ontem, entre as 12:00 e as 00:00*











© Instituto de Meteorologia - Descargas Eléctricas Atmosféricas


----------



## Serrano (16 Out 2007 às 14:02)

Céu com algumas nuvens na Covilhã, que são muitas e escuras do lado da Serra, deve estar de trovoada lá por cima... Estão 20 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Out 2007 às 14:50)

Estremoz: Céu parcialmente nublado e aguaceiros moderados e dispersos neste momento.

*Desenvolvimento de cumulonimbos sobre Estremoz e a Norte. Temperatura desce de 25,3 ºC para 22 ºC.*


----------



## HotSpot (16 Out 2007 às 14:58)

Por aqui está quentinho 26,4ºC

Ainda alguma neblina por cá, coisa pouca agora.

A Neblina é visivel no radar do IM.


----------



## rufer (16 Out 2007 às 15:13)

Boas.
25.1. por aqui.
Começam a surgir nuvens a norte a sul e do lado de portalegre.
Vamos ver o que dá.


----------



## CidadeNeve (16 Out 2007 às 15:18)

ola a todos!

aqui pela covilhã, parte alta da cidade, céu agora pouco nublado (embora há pouco anunciasse forte trovoada). será que piora? 

cumprimentos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Out 2007 às 15:25)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá, está calor: já estão *25,3 ºC*.
Neste momento verifico a existência de nebulosidade muito ao longe, na direcção Leste, em direcção a Évora, talvez a nebulosidade esteja próxima dessa cidade.
Verifico também que há nebulosidade de grande volume, tal como a de Leste, mas também na direcção NE, ou seja, no Ribatejo.
No entanto, aqui o céu não se encontra nublado, a nebulosidade visível é longínqua e apenas a referida.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Out 2007 às 17:06)

Olá a todos, novamente !
Vem aí uma tarde de estudo ! 
Quanto à temperatura, é de *27,3 ºC*, que é a máxima até ao momento na minha estação meteorológica.
A temperatura máxima no termómetro de mercúrio foi de *27,5 ºC*.

Abraços !


----------



## HotSpot (16 Out 2007 às 17:23)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Olá a todos, novamente !
> Vem aí uma tarde de estudo !
> Quanto à temperatura, é de *27,3 ºC*, que é a máxima até ao momento na minha estação meteorológica.
> A temperatura máxima no termómetro de mercúrio foi de *27,5 ºC*.
> ...



Uma máxima parecida com a minha  *27,2ºC*

Vamos aproveitar este calor enquanto dura...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Out 2007 às 17:50)

HotSpot disse:


> Uma máxima parecida com a minha  *27,2ºC*
> 
> Vamos aproveitar este calor enquanto dura...



É verdade ! 
Curiosamente, hoje o dia foi mais quente pela região de Lisboa. 
Que o digam as RUEMA do I.M. e as estações pessoais mais próximas de mim.
De uma forma geral, *HotSpot*, as tuas temperaturas mínimas têm sido mais baixas do que as minhas em cerca de *3 ºC *e as tuas temperaturas máximas mais elevadas em cerca de *1 ºC*.
Agora a tua estação está num sítio mais extremo em termos de temperaturas, relativamente perto do Pinhal Novo ! 

Agora o céu encontra-se praticamente limpo, não fossem umas formações de nebulosidade a SE, mas ainda ao longe.
A temperatura é de *24,7 ºC*.


----------



## Dan (16 Out 2007 às 18:50)

Por aqui tenho18,7ºC a algumas nuvens.





Extremos: 7,7ºC / 21,9ºC

Esta é de ontem, mais ou menos pela mesma altura.


----------



## João Soares (16 Out 2007 às 18:51)

ola, pessoal,

Por ca tive uma maxima de 19,7ºC e por agr tenho 16,9ºC com poucas nuvens


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Out 2007 às 18:56)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens ao longe na serra algarvia, de resto, pasmaceira, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 25.3ºC
Temperatura mínima: 18.1ºC
Temperatura actual: 23.0ºC

Há um ano começava o maravilhoso Outono de 2006 com muitas inundações até ao fim do mês de Novembro


----------



## Brigantia (16 Out 2007 às 19:40)

Dan disse:


>


Boas fotos Dan


----------



## João Soares (16 Out 2007 às 21:10)

Boas,
Por o termometro ainda nao parou de descer ja tenho *14,2ºC* esta noite vou ter uma temperatura inferior à 10ºC


----------



## Rog (16 Out 2007 às 21:18)

Boas, por aqui ceu nublado
16,4ºC
91%HR
e 1018hpa


----------



## Dan (16 Out 2007 às 21:47)

Já está disponível o relatório do mês de Setembro, bem como do Verão (trimestre de Junho a Agosto). Foi um “Verão” com anomalia negativa e o mais fresco desde 1988.

http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_09_07.pdf

http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_verao_07.pdf


----------



## Gerofil (16 Out 2007 às 22:53)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 15,2 ºC (05h31); Temperatura máxima - 25,3 ºC (14h06); Temperatura actual - 18,0 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1021 hPa.

IMAGEM DE SATÉLITE ÀS 14h54

*Dia marcado por aguaceiros moderados por volta das 15h00.*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Out 2007 às 23:32)

Boa Noite!

O Outubro segue chato e aborrecido...

Temp: 16.9ºC
Humid: 40%
Pressão: 1019 Hpa...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Out 2007 às 23:41)

Boa noite a todos! Aqui pela Lagoa tivemos um dia de céu nublado com abertas que se foi tornando encoberto ao Longo do dia! A chuva aproxima-se!

Valores de Hoje:
Tmin - 16,6ºC Tmax - 23,6ºC

Actual - 21,2ºC e 75% de humidade.

É de referir que hoje estão mais 4 graus que ontem á mesma hora e mais humidade.


----------



## João Soares (17 Out 2007 às 00:05)

Por hoje, fico pelos *13,1ºC*


----------



## Minho (17 Out 2007 às 00:20)

Braga

Mais um dia de seca, literalmente 

Máxima de 24,2 e mínima de 13,4ºC


----------



## João Soares (17 Out 2007 às 09:05)

Bom dia,

por ca tive uma minima de *11,5ºC * e agr tenho *14,9ºC *


----------



## mocha (17 Out 2007 às 09:56)

bom dia a todos, por aqui nada de novo, ceu limpo, 17ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Out 2007 às 09:59)

Olá a todos !
Por cá, o céu está limpo e o dia está agradável.
A temperatura mínima foi de *13,6 ºC* e neste momento estão* 17,3 ºC*.

Abraços !


----------



## Kraliv (17 Out 2007 às 10:26)

Boas,

Céu limpo aqui pela _Ravessa_.

Mínima de 16,1ºC registada esta manhã.


Dados das 9.30h: 
Temp. 19,4ºc; Humid. 58%; Pressão 1020hPa; Vento 7,2km/h NE






Lá tenho que continuar a regar as hortaliças


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Out 2007 às 11:27)

Bom dia a todos! Por cá dia de céu encoberto mas ainda sem chuva! Algum vento. 

Valor minimo de 21,2ºC , voltamos a noites tropicais em pleno Outono

Ás 8h30 da manhã estavam 21,7ºC e 83% de humidade


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Out 2007 às 11:41)

O dia continua fresco.
Estão *19,4 ºC* e céu limpo com vento fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Out 2007 às 12:03)

Por cá mais do mesmo, sol e vento fraco.

E vai ser sempre assim até domingo.

Agora 23,7ºC


----------



## GFVB (17 Out 2007 às 12:23)

Bom dia a todos! 

Aqui para os lados de Alcabideche está mesmo muito calor. Céu completamente limpo e aconselho a não andarem ao sol! Estive 5 minutos a este sol e fiquei com dores de cabeça! 

Vamos lá ver o que o resto do mês nos reserva!

Um abraço a todos!!!


----------



## Gerofil (17 Out 2007 às 14:23)

Estremoz: Início de tarde com nebulosidade de evolução. Prováveis aguaceiros dispersos e raros durante esta tarde para as regiões do interior norte e centro, tendo em conta as últimas imagens de satélite.

Foto às 14h05


----------



## HotSpot (17 Out 2007 às 16:44)

Boas,

Por cá a máxima foi *só* de *27,8ºC*



E amanha a ver se não chego aos 30ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Out 2007 às 19:11)

Boas pessoal, por aqui nos algarves o sol combina com calor e o calor combina com praia e a praia convida a mergulho

Temperatura Máxima: 25.7ºC
Temperatura mínima: 17.5ºC
Temperatura actual: 21.1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Out 2007 às 19:15)

Olá a todos !
Por cá, estão *19,8 ºC* com céu limpo e vento fraco.

_Extremos de hoje:_

Temperatura Mínima: *13,6 ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *26,6 ºC*


----------



## João Soares (17 Out 2007 às 21:09)

ola malta,

hoje tive um excelente dia com ceu limpo foi pena a nortada que se fez sentir, com as seguintes temperaturas:
Minima: *11,5ºC*
Maxima: *20,0ºC*
Actual: *14,5ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (17 Out 2007 às 21:37)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 15,3 ºC (07h41); Temperatura máxima - 24,2 ºC (15h29); Temperatura actual - 18,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1021 hPa.

Hoje foi ligeiramente mais fresco que ontem; alguma nebulosidade durante a tarde.

Precipitação ocorrida ontem à tarde: Évora - 8,0 mm; Portalegre - 7,0 mm; Penhas Douradas - 5,4 mm.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Out 2007 às 21:50)

Olá amigos!
Cada vez mais odeio o AA!
Por azar fui parar ao Silo (arquivo gigante ) da empresa onde trabalho, ia assando com o calor! Mas que Outubro é este? Quero frio! 

Temp: 16.4ºC
Humidade: 47%
Pressão: 1020 Hpa...


----------



## Rog (17 Out 2007 às 22:11)

Boas, por aqui 16ºC
89%HR e 1019hpa
céu pouco nublado


----------



## storm (17 Out 2007 às 22:41)

Boas,

O céu está pouco nublado, está algum vento (à coisa de 1 hora não havia praticamente vento).
Uma coisa que achei fantástica foi no fim de anoitecer e em que já estava tudo escuro, uma pequena parte do céu começou a ficar um cor de laranja a virar para encarnado  .
Alguém me sabe dizer o que poderá causar está súbita mudança de cor?

Neste momento sigo com 18ºC.

Cumps,


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Out 2007 às 23:11)

Dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto com 25ºC de máxima.

Neste momento 20,8ºC e 82% , céu encoberto e algum vento.


----------



## Fil (17 Out 2007 às 23:15)

Por aqui tenho céu limpo com uma temperatura actual de 12,3ºC, mais ou menos a mesma que se registava ontem á mesma hora. Os extremos de hoje foram 8,2ºC / 18,9ºC.


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2007 às 00:05)

storm disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O céu está pouco nublado, está algum vento (à coisa de 1 hora não havia praticamente vento).
> Uma coisa que achei fantástica foi no fim de anoitecer e em que já estava tudo escuro, uma pequena parte do céu começou a ficar um cor de laranja a virar para encarnado  .
> ...



Provavelmente nuvens altas que começaram a receber a radiação solar na base, à medida que o sol “descia” no horizonte.


----------



## João Soares (18 Out 2007 às 00:08)

Por hoje deixo o forum com *13,6ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Out 2007 às 01:47)

Já no dia 18 de Outubro de 2007, registam-se *14,7 ºC *e céu limpo com vento fraco.
Hoje será mais um dia de estudo, o que significa que não posso aparecer muitas vezes por aqui.

Abraços !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Out 2007 às 08:34)

Olá a todos !
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *13,0 ºC*.
A manhã está húmida e fresca, estando *15,4 ºC* com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Out 2007 às 10:19)

Aqui a minima de 10,1ºC 

As noites começam a ficar frescas.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Out 2007 às 10:19)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui dia de céu encoberto com chuva.

Valor de Tmin até agora é de 20ºC

Valores actuais:

T - 20,5ºC Hr - 90% Precipitação acumulada até ás 8h10 minutos de hoje 0,9 mm


----------



## mocha (18 Out 2007 às 10:20)

bom dia a todos nada de novo por aqui, o dia amanheceu com sol, 18ºC


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Out 2007 às 10:48)

Ola a todos! 
Manhã típica, sem nuvens, temperatura na ordem dos 13 graus as 9 da manha. Ontem ainda pensei que teríamos festival de vento e chuva, porque vi uma enorme nuvem escura que durante meia hora cobriu a covilhã e anunciou o melhor!!! não se confirmou...

Pergunto agora, será que vem aí o Inverno, definitivamente? a ver pela descida de temperaturas mínimas até ao fim de semana pelo menos... falou-se tb de acontecimentos mais severos para finais de Outubro, nomeadamente de risco de neve acima dos 800/900 metros... isso ainda se mantém? 

cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2007 às 11:39)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens e 16,4ºC.

Mínima de 10,7ºC.


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2007 às 11:42)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Ola a todos!
> Manhã típica, sem nuvens, temperatura na ordem dos 13 graus as 9 da manha. Ontem ainda pensei que teríamos festival de vento e chuva, porque vi uma enorme nuvem escura que durante meia hora cobriu a covilhã e anunciou o melhor!!! não se confirmou...
> 
> Pergunto agora, será que vem aí o Inverno, definitivamente? a ver pela descida de temperaturas mínimas até ao fim de semana pelo menos... falou-se tb de acontecimentos mais severos para finais de Outubro, nomeadamente de risco de neve acima dos 800/900 metros... isso ainda se mantém?
> ...



O GFS continua a insistir nisso, mas ainda falta muito tempo. Pelo menos por agora, a situação será interessante mais para leste, nos Balcãs e também na Itália. Aí poderá haver neve a cotas baixas.


----------



## rufer (18 Out 2007 às 13:16)

Boas. 
Por aqui estão 23.3º com algumas nuvens altas.
Estava a reparar na imagem do sat24 e aquela instabilidade que se verifica em espanha, na zona de alicante, almería e nas ilhas maiorca, menorca e ibiza, e o aspecto visual da mesma era extremamente parecido com o de um furacão. até parecia que se via o olho. 
Mas claro, possivelmente será a minha inexperiência nesta àrea que me faz dizer isto.


----------



## Vince (18 Out 2007 às 13:42)

rufer disse:


> Estava a reparar na imagem do sat24 e aquela instabilidade que se verifica em espanha, na zona de alicante, almería e nas ilhas maiorca, menorca e ibiza, e o aspecto visual da mesma era extremamente parecido com o de um furacão. até parecia que se via o olho.
> Mas claro, possivelmente será a minha inexperiência nesta àrea que me faz dizer isto.



Tá a ser falado aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia...-leste-de-espanha-18-outubro-2007-a-1427.html


----------



## Serrano (18 Out 2007 às 14:42)

Algumas nuvens altas pela Covilhã, com o termómetro a marcar 22 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Out 2007 às 15:08)

BOA tarde! Por aqui humidade nos 100% e continua a chover! Céu encoberto.

Dados que eu acho um pouco estranhos!!

Como é que em Braga estão 27,5ºC e no resto das estações do Minho e Douro Litoral varia entre 20,2º e 24,9ºC?

E como é que em Leiria estão 29,3ºC e nas restantes estações da Beira Litoral Estremadura e Ribatejo o valor mais próximo deste é de 26ºC? 

Será que estas estações andam a dar valores correctos?? Depois de ver todos os valores do continente começo a ter as minhas duvidas


----------



## HotSpot (18 Out 2007 às 15:22)

Por cá já chegou aos 28,6ºC 

Venha mais uma semana de maximas entre os 25 e os 30.

Cada coisa a seu tempo.......depois vem o frio.

Fica também a nota da amplitude termica  *18,5ºC*


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Out 2007 às 17:36)

Ola a todos!

no weather channel não vejo quaisquer alteraçoes até sábado dia 27... onde é que voces foram buscar a info de mudança para a semana k vem? 

ora vejam a previsao deles para a Covilhã! mas k seca!!! 
Forecast Conditions High/Low °C Precip.
Tonight
Oct 18  Clear 
 N/A/14° 0%  

Fri
Oct 19  Sunny 
 21°/12° 0%  
Sat
Oct 20  Sunny 
 21°/12° 0%  
Sun
Oct 21  Mostly Sunny 
 21°/12° 0%  
Mon
Oct 22  Partly Cloudy 
 21°/12° 0%  
Tue
Oct 23  Partly Cloudy 
 20°/13° 10%  
Wed
Oct 24  Sunny 
 19°/12° 0%  
Thu
Oct 25  Partly Cloudy 
 19°/12° 0%   
Fri
Oct 26  Mostly Sunny 
 18°/12° 10%  
Sat
Oct 27  Mostly Sunny 
 19°/12° 0%


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Out 2007 às 17:38)

Dan disse:


> O GFS continua a insistir nisso, mas ainda falta muito tempo. Pelo menos por agora, a situação será interessante mais para leste, nos Balcãs e também na Itália. Aí poderá haver neve a cotas baixas.



Ola dan! 

não vi de facto alteraçoes de maior para italia ou as balcas? podes me indicar o site onde recolheste essa info? 
cumprimentos!


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2007 às 18:52)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Ola dan!
> 
> não vi de facto alteraçoes de maior para italia ou as balcas? podes me indicar o site onde recolheste essa info?
> cumprimentos!



Se as previsões do GFS se concretizarem, poderá haver neve nos Balcãs a cotas baixas já a partir de Sábado.

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2007 às 19:02)

Nuvens altas e 17,7ºC






Extremos: 10,7ºC / 20,5ºC


----------



## Brigantia (18 Out 2007 às 21:39)

Dan disse:


>




As mínimas é que teimam em não baixar...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Out 2007 às 21:50)

Boa noite! Por aqui humidade muito alta. Mas ja nao chove. Céu muito nublado.

Valores de Hoje:
Tmin - 20ºC Hmin 79%  Tmax - 22,6ºC Hmax 93%
Precipitação acumulada entre as 0h e as 18h de hoje - 2,025 mm

Valor actual - 21,6ºC e 90% de humidade


----------



## Minho (18 Out 2007 às 21:55)

Braga
Um dia igual aos outros dias da semana toda. Único facto realçar a subida da máxima para os 25,3º. Mínima de 13,3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (18 Out 2007 às 22:37)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 15,4 ºC (08h00); Temperatura máxima - 24,3 ºC (15h59); Temperatura actual - 18,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1022 hPa.

Finalmente dia de céu limpo. Subida de 0,1 ºC relativamente a ontem. Todos os valores dizem respeito à estação meteorológica do LIDL, com sensor exterior colocado a cerca de 4 m de altitude relativamente ao solo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2007 às 23:05)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia de Verão, com sol e calor, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 25.9ºC
Temperatura mínima: 18.5ºC
Temperatura actual: 22.0ºC que noite quente


----------



## João Soares (18 Out 2007 às 23:13)

Boas, 

hoje tive um dia cheio de sol... com as seguintes temperaturas:
Temp Maxima: 11,3ºC
Temp Minima: 21,0ºC
Temp Actual: 18,8ºC (ontem tinha menos 4ºC)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Out 2007 às 09:25)

Bom dia a todos !
Por cá, a temperatura mínima foi de *15,6 ºC *e ontem tinha sido de *13,0 ºC*.
Neste momento estão *18,0 ºC* e céu limpo, em Moscavide.
Certamente, a temperatura máxima deverá chegar aos *28 ºC* por aqui.

Abraços !


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Out 2007 às 10:18)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui tempo bem melhor do que ontem. Neste momento sol e céu nublado a muito nublado com abertas. Em Ponta Delgada quase pouco nublado.

Tmin - 19,5ºC 

ÁS 8h30 estavam 19,6ºC e 91% de Hr


----------



## mocha (19 Out 2007 às 12:00)

boa tarde a todos, por aqui não ha mt a dizer, o tempo continua igual, parece k é verão, continuação de ceu limpo, antes k me esqueça bom fim de semana a todos e aproveitem a praia


----------



## João Soares (19 Out 2007 às 12:15)

ola, pessoal!!!

No dia anterior tive uma minima  de 11,3ºC, mas hoje a temperatura nao desceu mais do que *17,2ºC* por agr tenho 21,5ºC


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Out 2007 às 12:24)

Não tenho contribuído para este tópico nos últimos tempos e a vontade é pouca. Com esta situação há tanto tempo e o prolongamento da mesma para a próxima semana os dias passam uns após outros sem nada de relevante a assinalar. Faço a minha vida entre Caxias e Sintra e já enjoa tanta estabilidade atmosférica. Que venha o Outono a sério e se se puder antecipar o Inverno melhor ainda...


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Out 2007 às 12:36)

ola a todos! 

aki pela covilhã, na mesma como a lesma... embora hj de manha tenha tido mais frio k ontem. 13 graus as 9 da manha na parte baixa da cidade. ja começo a sentir o outono na parte alta da cidade, embora na baixa pareça verao na mesma, especialmente ao fim do dia... enfim, o melhor de dois mundos...lol. 

p.s. ja viram a tendencia para descida de temperatura? hmmm, será k é desta? (pergunto eu com a sensação de k pergunto isto tds os dias)

cumprimentos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Out 2007 às 12:39)

Por aqui mantém hoje o céu nublado com abertas! Depois da chuvinha de ontem voltou o sol!


----------



## Dan (19 Out 2007 às 14:01)

18,1ºC e céu limpo.

Mínima de 5,7ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Out 2007 às 15:35)

Por aqui mais um escaldão.

Palavras para que...


----------



## Z13 (19 Out 2007 às 16:08)

Hoje registei a mínima mais baixa deste outono: +5,1ºc

neste momento ja registei a temp. máxima do dia, que foi de 19,8ºc.... ja vai a descer


----------



## Kraliv (19 Out 2007 às 18:33)

Boas,



Céu limpinho e vento fraco neste final de tarde, com 23,5ºC; 48%; 1017hPa.



Bom fim de semana.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2007 às 18:57)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 26.4ºC
Temperatura mínima; 17.7ºC
Temperatura actual: 21.8ºC

Bom fim de semana, pessoal


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Out 2007 às 21:54)

Boas Noites!
A seca continua!
TEMP: 18ºC


----------



## Gerofil (19 Out 2007 às 21:57)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 14,9 ºC (07h37); Temperatura máxima - 23,9 ºC (16h20); Temperatura actual - 18,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1022 hPa.

Hoje foi mais fresco que ontem.


----------



## Minho (19 Out 2007 às 22:22)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas Noites!
> A seca continua!
> TEMP: 18ºC



E de que maneira. Hoje em Braga estiveram 25,4ºC de máxima. Pude ver na auto-estrada na zona de Ponte de Lima dois fogos activos com alguma dimensão...


----------



## Rog (19 Out 2007 às 23:46)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo e 14,8ºC
63%HR e 1019hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Out 2007 às 09:43)

Olá e bom dia a todos !
Neste momento, o céu está limpo e o vento fraco.
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *14,8 ºC *e neste momento estão *16,9 ºC*.

Abraços !


----------



## Dan (20 Out 2007 às 10:16)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo e 7,5ºC.

Mínima de 3,1ºC.


----------



## Dan (20 Out 2007 às 10:17)

Um valor inferior a zero em Lamas de Mouro. Terá sido o primeiro?






Em Miranda do Douro também andou perto.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Out 2007 às 10:18)

Dan disse:


> Um valor inferior a zero em Lamas de Mouro. Terá sido o primeiro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que, se a temperatura não descer abaixo dos *- 3 ºC* durante este mês, as pessoas que votaram no intervalo 
*- 3 ºC e < 0 ºC* irão ganhar a sondagem.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Out 2007 às 11:37)

Bom dia, novamente !
O dia está a ser muito agradável, com uma temperatura de *19,6 ºC* e céu limpo com vento fraco.
Parecendo que não, a tarde ainda deverá ser quente.


----------



## Minho (20 Out 2007 às 12:28)

Confirmo a manhã fria qb aqui por Melgaço. Cá em baixo ficou-se 8,4ºC, bem possível esses -0.7ºC em Lamas...


----------



## João Soares (20 Out 2007 às 13:13)

ola malta,

Por Gaia, ceu limpo e de noite algum vento, com as seguintes temperatura (de ontem):
Temp maxima: *22,5ºC*
Temp minima: *17,2ºC*

De hoje:
Temp Minima: *13,9ºC*
Temp actual: *21,3ºC*


----------



## Dan (20 Out 2007 às 14:41)

O dia está a aquecer bem, já vou com 21ºC e céu continua limpo.


----------



## Skizzo (20 Out 2007 às 16:40)

Temp para ontem:

Max:27,8ºC
Min:16,5ºC

Hoje ja vou com 27,1ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Out 2007 às 18:18)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Parece que, se a temperatura não descer abaixo dos *- 3 ºC* durante este mês, as pessoas que votaram no intervalo
> *- 3 ºC e < 0 ºC* irão ganhar a sondagem.



Mas que diferença brutal entre Miranda e Mogadouro!


----------



## João Soares (20 Out 2007 às 19:59)

ola, pessoal!!!

Por Gaia, ceu limpo e com *16,6ºC*, de tarde registei *23,2ºC *de maxima... Ja era altura de termos maximas abaixo dos 20ºC...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2007 às 20:09)

Boas, mas que bela praia hoje, vento calmo, nem do Verão foi tão bom, estava sempre vento, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 26.3ºC
Temperatura mínima: 16.3ºC
Temperatura actual: 20.0ºC

Quero chuva e frio, pronto lá vão falar das alterações climáticas no telejornal da RTP1, por causa do calor deste mês


----------



## HotSpot (20 Out 2007 às 20:53)

Mais 28ºC de máxima hoje, até dói...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Out 2007 às 21:00)

Por aqui sigo com:

Temp: 16.4ºC
Humidade: 45%
Pressão: 1020 Hpa!

Espero que esta semana passe rápido! Quero frio!


----------



## ACalado (20 Out 2007 às 21:22)

boas por aqui 17.1ºc medidos na minha nova estação  esta online se quiserem seguir os dados online
abraços


----------



## Minho (20 Out 2007 às 21:37)

spiritmind disse:


> boas por aqui 17.1ºc medidos na minha nova estação  esta online se quiserem seguir os dados online
> abraços




Boa! Parabéns, mais uma


----------



## Gerofil (20 Out 2007 às 21:39)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 16,1 ºC (08h14); Temperatura máxima - 24,5 ºC (12h44); Temperatura actual - 17,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1021 hPa.

Não tarda e a chuva estará novamente de volta.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Out 2007 às 22:23)

Boa noite! 

Por cá dia de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros pela manhã e abertas pela tarde.

Valores de hoje: Tmin - 16,6ºC Tmax - 22,8ºC

Precipitação  entre as 0h de ontem e as 21h de hoje - 0,9 mm


----------



## Z13 (20 Out 2007 às 22:44)

Boa noite!

Hoje registei temperaturas de +3,0ºc a +21,7ºc...

Tem havido boas amplitudes térmicas


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2007 às 23:13)

Por aqui, sigo com 18.9ºC

Queria fazer uma pergunta que tenho dúvidas: Em relação à mínima do dia se por exemplo num dia a mínima é atingida por volta das 6 horas é de 12ºC e que no mesmo dia por volta das 23h30m a temperatura é de 9.5ºC, e depois no dia seguinte a mínima é de 8.0ºC, a temperatura do dia anterior será de 12ºC ou 9.5ºC?, Dado que depois serão 2 dias com temperaturas mínimas baixas, se for os 9.5ºC, isso não vai afectar a média desse mês em relação às mínimas, é que os dados do Instituto de Meteorologia eles metiam os 12ºC e os 8.0ºC e não os 9.5ºC, peço que expliquem isso, dias como esse que eu dei o exemplo vai haver muitos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Out 2007 às 23:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, sigo com 18.9ºC
> 
> Queria fazer uma pergunta que tenho dúvidas: Em relação à mínima do dia se por exemplo num dia a mínima é atingida por volta das 6 horas é de 12ºC e que no mesmo dia por volta das 23h30m a temperatura é de 9.5ºC, e depois no dia seguinte a mínima é de 8.0ºC, a temperatura do dia anterior será de 12ºC ou 9.5ºC?, Dado que depois serão 2 dias com temperaturas mínimas baixas, se for os 9.5ºC, isso não vai afectar a média desse mês em relação às mínimas, é que os dados do Instituto de Meteorologia eles metiam os 12ºC e os 8.0ºC e não os 9.5ºC, peço que expliquem isso, dias como esse que eu dei o exemplo vai haver muitos



Olá, *Algarvio *!
A temperatura mínima do dia é a temperatura mais baixa atingida nesse mesmo dia, seja às 0h ou às 23:59h, tal como a temperatura máxima pode ser atingida às 23h, o que acontece de vez em quando no Verão, aí pelo Algarve, quando o vento fica de Norte, durante a noite, trazendo o ar quente do interior alentejano.
Concluíndo, qualquer que seja a hora a que registes a temperatura mais baixa do dia, essa será a temperatura mínima, assim como acontece com a temperatura máxima.
Nenhuma destas têm hora estipulada para ocorrer.

Abraços !


----------



## Fil (20 Out 2007 às 23:44)

Boas.

Por aqui tenho uma temperatura de 11,9ºC, quase 2ºC mais alta que ontem à mesma hora. Os extremos hoje em minha casa foram de 6,0ºC / 19,9ºC. Em algumas zonas de Bragança deve ter havido geada.



algarvio1980 disse:


> Queria fazer uma pergunta que tenho dúvidas: Em relação à mínima do dia se por exemplo num dia a mínima é atingida por volta das 6 horas é de 12ºC e que no mesmo dia por volta das 23h30m a temperatura é de 9.5ºC, e depois no dia seguinte a mínima é de 8.0ºC, a temperatura do dia anterior será de 12ºC ou 9.5ºC?, Dado que depois serão 2 dias com temperaturas mínimas baixas, se for os 9.5ºC, isso não vai afectar a média desse mês em relação às mínimas, é que os dados do Instituto de Meteorologia eles metiam os 12ºC e os 8.0ºC e não os 9.5ºC, peço que expliquem isso, dias como esse que eu dei o exemplo vai haver muitos



Creio que o IM mete os 9,5ºC e não os 12ºC. Porque dizes que só mete os 12ºC como mínima do dia? 

As estações automáticas é que só metem como mínima do dia as menores temperaturas registadas das 18h até as 06h. Mas os dados validados do IM creio que metem como mínima do dia o valor mais baixo registado durante as 24h do dia.

EDIT: parece que o Daniel_Vilao já tinha respondido


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2007 às 23:56)

Fil disse:


> Creio que o IM mete os 9,5ºC e não os 12ºC. Porque dizes que só mete os 12ºC como mínima do dia?
> 
> As estações automáticas é que só metem como mínima do dia as menores temperaturas registadas das 18h até as 06h. Mas os dados validados do IM creio que metem como mínima do dia o valor mais baixo registado durante as 24h do dia.
> 
> EDIT: parece que o Daniel_Vilao já tinha respondido



Tens razão Fil, pois eu enganei-me era para dizer as estações automáticas e não o IM.

Obrigado Fil e Daniel pela resposta. Abraços


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Out 2007 às 03:29)

Chaves continua a destacar-se! Inversão Térmica:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Out 2007 às 09:22)

Bom dia a todos !
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *12,0 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *14,6 ºC* e céu limpo acompanhado de vento fraco.

Abraços !


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2007 às 10:14)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo e 8,4ºC.

Mínima de 3,1ºC.


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2007 às 10:29)

Tal como ontem, valores próximos a 0ºC em algumas estações.


----------



## CidadeNeve (21 Out 2007 às 10:55)

ola a todos!

em primeiro lugar, parabens ao spirit pela sua estação. já fazia falta uma estação em condições que nos permita uma compreensão melhor da meteorologia da covilhã! 

em segundo, queria fazer uma pergunta, alguem me explica pk é que a inversão térmica acontece nalguns sitios e n em outros? já compreendo mais ou menos o fenómeno mas ainda n percebi se depende simplesmente de factores meteorológicos, se geográficos!

agradeço o esclarecimento, cumprimentos!


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2007 às 11:15)

CidadeNeve disse:


> ola a todos!
> 
> em primeiro lugar, parabens ao spirit pela sua estação. já fazia falta uma estação em condições que nos permita uma compreensão melhor da meteorologia da covilhã!
> 
> ...



Aqui está um exemplo típico de como funciona a acumulação de ar frio em situações de forte estabilidade atmosférica. O ar frio, por ser mais denso, escoa para o fundo e acumula-se nas depressões. Resulta assim uma situação de inversão térmica.
Neste exemplo registou-se uma diferença de 27ºC em apenas 150 metros. -1,8ºC no topo e -28,8ºC no fundo do vale.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Out 2007 às 11:30)

Dan disse:


> Aqui está um exemplo típico de como funciona a acumulação de ar frio em situações de forte estabilidade atmosférica. O ar frio, por ser mais denso, escoa para o fundo e acumula-se nas depressões. Resulta assim uma situação de inversão térmica.
> Neste exemplo registou-se uma diferença de 27ºC em apenas 150 metros. -1,8ºC no topo e -28,8ºC no fundo do vale.



Impressionante !
*27 ºC* em *150 metros *! 

Agora fica bem claro porque é que as temperaturas mínimas aqui são cerca de *2 ºC* mais baixas do que no aeroporto e as máximas são iguais às de lá, sendo que, em tempo de Verão, as temperaturas máximas em Moscavide podem ser *2,5 ºC* superiores às do aeroporto.
Estou a uns *4,5 km *do aeroporto e *80 metros *mais abaixo em termos de altitude.
Para quem põe em causa valores de estações relativamente próximas umas das outras, aqui está a resposta para isso.

Bela pesquisa, *Dan* !


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2007 às 11:38)

Depende de factores meteorológicos e morfológicos. É necessário que as condições morfológicas sejam favoráveis à acumulação de ar mais frio, como o fundo de um vale. É também necessário que as condições meteorológicas sejam favoráveis. Uma situação anticiclónica, com uma grande estabilidade atmosférica é o ideal. Quando as condições meteorológicas são muito favoráveis podemos ter uma situação de inversão térmica a uma escala muito mais vasta. Como acontece, por vezes, com a formação de um “lago” de ar frio na bacia do Douro, com nevoeiro e valores muito mais baixos nas áreas mais baixas e valores bem mais elevados no topo das montanhas.


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2007 às 11:41)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Impressionante !
> *27 ºC* em *150 metros *!
> 
> Agora fica bem claro porque é que as temperaturas mínimas aqui são cerca de *2 ºC* mais baixas do que no aeroporto e as máximas são iguais às de lá, sendo que, em tempo de Verão, as temperaturas máximas em Moscavide podem ser *2,5 ºC* superiores às do aeroporto.
> ...



Este local é muito especial 

Por ter estas condições morfológicas tão favoráveis, deve ser um dos locais da Europa que regista valores mais baixos.
Como se pode ver na figura, já registou -52,6ºC.


----------



## Minho (21 Out 2007 às 12:05)

Dan disse:


> Aqui está um exemplo típico de como funciona a acumulação de ar frio em situações de forte estabilidade atmosférica. O ar frio, por ser mais denso, escoa para o fundo e acumula-se nas depressões. Resulta assim uma situação de inversão térmica.
> Neste exemplo registou-se uma diferença de 27ºC em apenas 150 metros. -1,8ºC no topo e -28,8ºC no fundo do vale.



Belo post Dan!

Bem exemplificada essa situação de inversão térmica


----------



## CidadeNeve (21 Out 2007 às 12:06)

obrigado pelas explicaçoes! 

suponho que será essa a justificação para as madrugadas e as manhas serem, quando está bom tempo, mais frias nas partes baixas da cidade da covilhã e mais quentes nas partes mais altas... esse fenómeno verifica-se especialmente junto das ribeiras e locais mais humidos e abrigados... acontece com mt frekencia haver gelo e geada cá em baixo e la em cima a temperatura ser de 4 ou 5 graus positivos. o fenómeno é ainda mais interessante pk aki em baixo, onde vivo, dum lado da rua costuma haver geada e do outro não... parece surreal mas acontece!

abraço!


----------



## Fil (21 Out 2007 às 15:02)

Boas. A mínima em minha casa foi de 5,8ºC. Como estou quase no topo de uma encosta, a minha estação é muito pouco afectada pela inversão térmica ao contrário de outros locais da cidade. A temperatura actual é de 17,7ºC, com máxima momentânea de 17,8ºC, e humidade de apenas 20%.


----------



## Z13 (21 Out 2007 às 15:22)

Fil disse:


> Boas. A mínima em minha casa foi de 5,8ºC. Como estou quase no topo de uma encosta, a minha estação é muito pouco afectada pela inversão térmica ao contrário de outros locais da cidade. A temperatura actual é de 17,7ºC, com máxima momentânea de 17,8ºC, e humidade de apenas 20%.






Por aqui registei +2,6ºc de mínima...
Agora tenho 19,3ºc e uma humidade relativa no ar de 26%...

Está uma bela tarde mas vou ficar por casa a ver a formula 1!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2007 às 20:22)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e nada de novo só uma pequena descida da temperatura tanto da máxima como da mínima, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 24.8ºC (-1.5ºC do que ontem)
Temperatura mínima: 15.5ºC (-0.8ºC do que ontem)
Temperatura actual: 19.0ºC


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2007 às 20:49)

Céu limpo e 14,4ºC.

Extremos: 3,1ºC / 20,2ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Out 2007 às 21:11)

Boa noite a todos! Aqui pela Lagoa, dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto com aguaceiros que por vezes foram moderados. Ao longo da tarde o vento foi rodando de sul para noroeste fazendo descer a temperatura. Assim a temperatura actual é também a temperatura minima do dia.

Valores de Hoje até ao momento:
Tmin - 17,3ºC Tmax - 21ºC

Precipitação entre as 20h de ontem e as 20h de hoje - 5,2 mm. 

Valor actual 17,3ºC e 90% de humidade.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Out 2007 às 21:15)

Boas! Por aqui a temperatura já está a estabilizar nos 15.2ºC...
Hoje penso que vai haver boas mínimas!


----------



## Rog (21 Out 2007 às 21:27)

Boas, por aqui continua o verão, dia de sol com max. de 23,2ºC
por agora 17,5ºC e 88%HR e céu limpo.
1020hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Out 2007 às 22:14)

Ta a descer! 14.6ºC


----------



## João Soares (21 Out 2007 às 22:24)

Ola, malta!!!

Hoje nao passei o dia ca foi a Obidos e a Fatima, e o dia esteve espectacular... Mas mesmo assi registei as seguintes temperaturas em Gaia:

Temp Maxima: 22,6ºC
Temp minima: 9,6ºC
Temp actual: 11,4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (21 Out 2007 às 22:56)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 14,3 ºC (02h33); Temperatura máxima - 24,7 ºC (15h25); Temperatura actual - 17,5 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1022 hPa.

As inversões térmicas favorecem o aparecimento de nevoeiro.


----------



## Zoelae (22 Out 2007 às 01:33)

São interessantes as diferenças de temperatura em Trás-Os-Montes, às 23h:

Carrazeda de Ansiães 1,8ºC

Torre de Moncorvo 10,3ºC

Mogadouro 15,3ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Out 2007 às 06:36)

De saída para o emprego!
Estou com 12.7ºC...

Bom início de semana!


----------



## mocha (22 Out 2007 às 09:54)

bom dia a todos, por aqui o sol continua, o frio ja vai aparecendo 14ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Out 2007 às 10:17)

Bom dia a todos! Por cá céu muito nublado e algumas abertas nesta manhã. O frio também chegou (frio açoriano claro)

Minima de 14,6ºC e 90% de humidade. Neste momento mantém-se nos 14,6ºC


----------



## Kraliv (22 Out 2007 às 10:19)

Boas,



Por aqui, a mínima de hoje, 13,1ºC, foi mais alta do que a de ontem, 11,1ºC  


Registo das 9.30h:

18,2ºC
56%
1019hpa
Vento - -


----------



## HotSpot (22 Out 2007 às 10:34)

Por cá continuam as minimas baixas.

Hoje foi a mais baixa *7,1ºC*

Já está fresco


----------



## João Soares (22 Out 2007 às 10:41)

Ola, malta!!!!

Tive a minima mais baixa *8,6ºC* e neste momento ainda tenho *14,5ºC*


----------



## CidadeNeve (22 Out 2007 às 10:49)

Bons dias! 

cerca de 11 graus pelas 9 da manhã na baixa! ontem senti claramente o efeito da inversão termica que se acontece cá na covilhã! no centro da cidade estavam mais cerca de 3ºC que na parte baixa! 

outro assunto, será esta semana a primeira em k veremos kk koisita? diz o IM: 
5ª Feira, 25 de Outubro de 2007    
(...)
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima, mais significativa nas regiões
do interior, com formação de geada nos locais abrigados.

a ver! 
P.S. o desespero de ver seja o k for é tanto k até a possibilidade de geada anima!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Out 2007 às 12:42)

Boa tarde a todos !
O dia está a ser de sol por aqui, com alguma frescura.
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *11,0 ºC* e, neste momento, estão *18,0 ºC*.
O vento está fraco.

Abraços !


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2007 às 12:58)

Boas, por aqui, que belo fresquinho de manhã *11.2ºC* e agora calor vou com 24.8ºC


----------



## João Soares (22 Out 2007 às 13:05)

ola, malta!!!

Depois de uma minima de 8,6ºC, por agrora registo 17,9ºC


----------



## Serrano (22 Out 2007 às 14:00)

Existem algumas nuvens altas pelo céu covilhanense, com 21.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Rog (22 Out 2007 às 15:07)

Boas, Por aqui 25ºC, 62%HR e 1018hpa
céu limpo... e assim prossegue o Verão tardio..


----------



## RMira (22 Out 2007 às 15:51)

BARROS disse:


> *CHOVEU FORTE EM SÃO PAULO-BRASIL
> *​Finalmente, amigos portugueses, SÃO PAULO voltou a registrar um TEMPORAL, depois de quase 3 meses em que se registraram menos de 20mm*(apenas 19.6mm nos últimos 89 DIAS!!!).* Foi após registrar a tarde mais quente do ano, quem acompanhou a fórmula 1 no domingo deve ter visto os termômetros marcarem 37°C em INTERLAGOS-SÃO PAULO( a máxima oficial foi de 34,7°C). A combinação desse forte calor, com a chegada de uma frente fria, produziu o temporal que durou 1 hora e meia, sendo a meia-hora central de chuva muito forte. Muitos raios atingiram aqui a zona norte da cidade, foram registrados 24mm em um bairro perto daqui. E a previsão é de mais chuva forte para a semana. E como está o tempo aí? Também sujeito a temporais?





Por aqui? Chuva, o que é isso? Nunca ouvi falar...


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2007 às 16:07)

Algumas nuvens altas e 18,8ºC.

Extremos: 3,7ºC / 19,3ºC


----------



## Fil (22 Out 2007 às 16:37)

Zoelae disse:


> São interessantes as diferenças de temperatura em Trás-Os-Montes, às 23h:
> 
> Carrazeda de Ansiães 1,8ºC
> 
> ...



Esse é o comportamente habitual da estação de Carrazeda em dias de céu limpo, tem temperaturas mais baixas por volta das 00h do que ao amanhecer. Ás 07h estava com 3,3ºC. A essa mesma hora, Lamas de Mouro teve uma mínima de -1,3ºC.

Em minha casa a mínima foi de decepcionantes 6,0ºC. Neste momento 17,2ºC, 27% e 1014 hPa.


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2007 às 18:09)

Apesar das nuvens a temperatura já está a baixar. 16,4ºC depois de uma máxima de 19,3ºC.

Este final de dia com uma combinação de nuvens altas, fumo de um fogo florestal e até um muito ténue sun dog.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Out 2007 às 18:18)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 13,9 ºC (07h45); Temperatura máxima - 23,8 ºC (15h09); Temperatura actual - 20,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1019 hPa.

Todos os valores em queda (de ontem para hoje).


----------



## Brigantia (22 Out 2007 às 18:26)

Boas fotos Dan, aqui fica mais uma...







Neste momento 15,1ºC


----------



## Brigantia (22 Out 2007 às 18:40)

Interessante o céu hoje...






A temperatura continua descer...14,7ºC


----------



## João Soares (22 Out 2007 às 19:23)

Ola, malta!!!!

Hoje registei de maxima 18,9ºC e agora tenho 15,0ºC


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2007 às 20:35)

Brigantia disse:


> Interessante o céu hoje...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sim, o pôr-do-sol hoje teve umas cores muito variadas.

14,8ºC por aqui.


----------



## ACalado (22 Out 2007 às 20:56)

boas por aqui 17.8ºc com 45%humidade a estação prevê chuvinha será???


----------



## Rog (22 Out 2007 às 21:16)

Boas,
Por aqui mantem-se o ceu limpo, e ainda consegui ver a ISS (de recordar que amanhã vai para o espaço mais uma missão da discovery)

no momento 17,6ºC 63%HR e 1018hpa

Boas fotos Dan e Brigantia


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Out 2007 às 22:24)

Boa noite a todos! Hoje por aqui dia de céu nublado com abertas.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin 14,6ºC Tmax 22,8ºC

Neste Momento aqui na Lagoa estão 15ºC apenas.

Continuo com dificuldade para medir a quantidade de chuva!! Pois a matemática não é o meu forte! Se alguem poder que me ajude!! Ontem registei no meu garrafão de 56 cm de diametro 23 mm de altura de água! Qual é o valor exacto??


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Out 2007 às 22:32)

Céu limpo!

Temp: 15.4ºC
Humidade: 42%
Pressão: 1016 Hpa!


----------



## Fernando (22 Out 2007 às 23:01)

Viva pessoal!

Deixei as minhas duas terras por meio ano e agora estou num sítio bem mais frio! Não demora muito tempo e enviarei para aqui fotos do frio polaco! Para já ainda só chegamos aos -3ºC mas espero atingir os -26ºC acompanhados com 1 metro de neve, atingidos há 2 anos atrás!
Cumprimentos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2007 às 23:08)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 25.2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 11.2ºC (menos 4ºc que ontem) 
Temperatura actual: 14.5ºC


----------



## Brigantia (22 Out 2007 às 23:09)

Fernando disse:


> Viva pessoal!
> 
> Deixei as minhas duas terras por meio ano e agora estou num sítio bem mais frio! Não demora muito tempo e enviarei para aqui fotos do frio polaco! Para já ainda só chegamos aos -3ºC mas espero atingir os -26ºC acompanhados com 1 metro de neve, atingidos há 2 anos atrás!
> Cumprimentos!



Isso não vale

Aproveita ao máximo e não te esqueças de colocar aqui fotos

Nós também te vamos fazer chegar, via MeteoPT, registos do frio da nossa Bragança


----------



## HotSpot (23 Out 2007 às 10:16)

Boas,

Por cá mínima de 8,1ºC

Já estão muitas nuvens no céu.


----------



## CidadeNeve (23 Out 2007 às 10:19)

Ola a todos!

13.1ºC as nove da manha na parte baixa da cidade! 
eis um bom exemplo de inversão térmica, hj na covilhã, com nevoeiro denso na zona da EMA


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Out 2007 às 10:44)

Bom dia a todos! Aqui na Lagoa Ilha de São Miguel, o dia amanheceu com céu nublado com excelentes abertas. O dia amanheceu a bater o dente! Em 2 dias a temperatura desceu cerca de 10 graus e eu vivo mesmo ao nivel do mar!!!

Registei na minha estação uma minima de apenas 11,4ºC!!! Ás 8h30 da manhã estavam 11,6ºC e 83% de humidade.


----------



## mocha (23 Out 2007 às 10:54)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ja amanheceu nublado, agora finalmente o sola a querer dar um ar da sua graça, sigo com 17ºC.
parece k pra tarde ja vamos ter chuva, a ver vamos


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2007 às 11:04)

Ola malta!!!

Por aqui, registei uma minima de *12,2ºC*  e agora tenho 18,5ºC


----------



## Kraliv (23 Out 2007 às 12:42)

Boas,


Mínima de  9,5ºC esta manhã aqui pela _"Ravessa"_.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2007 às 14:23)

Eu aqui na minha terrinha registei 8.8ºC esta manhã


----------



## Brigantia (23 Out 2007 às 14:37)

Boas, hoje registei uma mínima de 9,8ºC em minha casa.

Situação actual...


----------



## T-Storm (23 Out 2007 às 18:03)

Boas,

Aqui por Lisboa está a ficar mto escuro...parece que a chuva se aproxima (alias ja se vê no radar do IM)


----------



## Henrique (23 Out 2007 às 18:14)

Ja chove aqui, chuva fraquinha, um autentico dia de outono, finalmente.


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2007 às 18:23)

ULTIMA HORA:

Começou neste momento a chuviscar , o ceu está encoberto e o vento está fraco.


----------



## Henrique (23 Out 2007 às 18:25)

Esquecam a chuva fraca, ja chove com força!


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2007 às 18:49)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado, mas já encontra-se nublado neste momento, registei a mínima mais baixa desde que tenho a estação (2002), e pela 2ª vez a baixar dos 10ºC em Outubro que foi 9.9ºC em 2004, que é muito raro mesmo

Temperatura Máxima: 23.2ºC
Temperatura mínima: *8.8ºC*
Temperatura actual: 18.7ºC

Amanhã de manhã o Algarve vai ter uma molha boa


----------



## Fil (23 Out 2007 às 20:02)

Por aqui chuva muito fraca, temperatura actual de 13,4ºC. Enquanto isso, aqui ao lado em Espanha cai água abundante. O frente de hoje entrou pelo NNW sem tocar em portugal...

Os extremos em minha casa hoje foram de 10,1ºC / 16,7ºC.


----------



## Minho (23 Out 2007 às 21:35)

Fil disse:


> Por aqui chuva muito fraca, temperatura actual de 13,4ºC. Enquanto isso, aqui ao lado em Espanha cai água abundante. O frente de hoje entrou pelo NNW sem tocar em portugal...
> 
> Os extremos em minha casa hoje foram de 10,1ºC / 16,7ºC.



É verdade. Aqui por Braga não caiu absolutamente nada. 16,5ºC neste momento....


----------



## storm (23 Out 2007 às 21:39)

Boas,

Por aqui hoje o céu esteve muito nublado até as 17:00/18:00, posteriormente tornou-se nublado e é como está neste momento.
Por volta das 17:00 +- caiu umas pingas só para alegrar. 

Neste momento sigo com 17,9ºC.

Que Outono mais esquisito mais parece verão, e a chuva teima em não cair em quantidade 

Cumps,


----------



## Gerofil (23 Out 2007 às 22:25)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 11,6 ºC (07h46); Temperatura actual - 17,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1016 hPa.

Alguma chuva por volta das 20h00.


----------



## Rog (23 Out 2007 às 23:42)

Boas,
Por aqui ceu limpo, 16,9ºC e 57%HR
1017hpa


----------



## storm (24 Out 2007 às 08:23)

Boas,
Por aqui sigo com 16.4ºC, chuva nem vela mas ao longe já se ouviu alguns trovões (Montejunto).

Pode ser que ...... 


Cumps,


----------



## RMira (24 Out 2007 às 08:44)

Boas, o que posso dizer é..."Pobreza Franciscana!"

Primeiro em Setúbal, agora em Vila Franca de Xira o céu está carregado mas a chuva decididamente este ano não é para Portugal!


----------



## jpmartins (24 Out 2007 às 08:51)

Bom dia,

Por aqui estão 14ºC, a chuva a quase que molhava a estrada 
cumprimentos


----------



## RMira (24 Out 2007 às 09:01)

jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por aqui estão 14ºC, *a chuva a quase que molhava a estrada *
> cumprimentos






Uma descrição perfeita do que está a acontecer!


----------



## mocha (24 Out 2007 às 09:03)

bom dia a todos, parece k o Outono finalmente chegou, por aqui escureceu agora de repente, la vem ela, sigo com 14ºC


----------



## storm (24 Out 2007 às 09:15)

Boas,
Por aqui já chove à coisa de 10 minutos , devia manter-se assim durante todo o dia.
Sigo com 16.6ºC.

Cumps,


----------



## RMira (24 Out 2007 às 09:40)

Ena ena, começou a cair água em Vila Franca (não posso dizer que começou a chover pois se isto é chuva...), mas ao menos já molhou a estrada


----------



## Kraliv (24 Out 2007 às 10:03)

Boas,


A mínima de hoje, 12,8ºC, foi bastante superior à de ontem (9,5ºC)


As alfaces, as couves, os agriões, a salsa, os coentros, os poejos, etc...ficaram molhados com 2,0mm de 


Registo das 9.30h: 13,8ºC; 88%; 1012hPa.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Out 2007 às 10:12)

Bom dia por aqui subida da temperatura minima com 17,7ºC, neste momento 18,8ºC e 80% de humidade. Céu muito nublado com algumas abertas


----------



## RMira (24 Out 2007 às 10:21)

Actualização, já consigo ver as gotas a cair no chão!


----------



## GFVB (24 Out 2007 às 11:08)

Bom dia!

Aqui pelos lados de Alcabideche chove com bastante intensidade há cerca de 20 minutos mas parece não estar para durar.

O frio estes dias é que já tem dado um ar da sua graça.

Um abraço a todos!


----------



## T-Storm (24 Out 2007 às 11:12)

Chove forte e feio em Lisboa (+- a 20 minutos) e nao me parece que esteja para  parar tão cedo...


----------



## MSantos (24 Out 2007 às 11:39)

Aqui já parou. Choveu com alguma força durante 15 a 20 min. mas agora até está sol. 
Hoje a chuva não deve passar de uns aguaceiros moderados...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Out 2007 às 11:57)

Isto anda tudo trocado! Por aqui nada de chuva e o sol vai querendo dar um ar da sua graça. Apenas céu nublado.

Acho que hoje o meu garrafão nao vai meter água. Assim não fico com a cabeça ás rodas por causa das contas


----------



## CidadeNeve (24 Out 2007 às 12:06)

Ola a todos! 

Continua freskito aki pela serra, com chuva moderada continua ha cerca de uma hora... 

cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2007 às 12:26)

Boas, por aqui, choveu entre as 5h45m e as 6h30m, registei 4 mm agora está sol, se não chover mais hoje nem tão cedo irá chover mais um ano hidrológico que começa com sinais de seca, o que não é nada bom, sigo com 19.0ºC


----------



## CidadeNeve (24 Out 2007 às 12:32)

Pois é!

A confirmar-se uma ano de seca, como ha 2 anos, a malta do interior que grame o frio! e o gelo, e o carro k n pega de manha e o parabrisas coberto de geada e sem lugares de estacionamento pk está td gelado! ou seja, td o k o frio tem de mau!

enfim! n s pode ter sp sorte!


----------



## RMira (24 Out 2007 às 14:05)

Ainda tenho fé que neve de novo em Lisboa este ano 

Para não variar...

Não tarda começa a ser mais vulgar nevar em Lisboa que onde ela deveria cair


----------



## Brigantia (24 Out 2007 às 14:16)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Pois é!
> 
> A confirmar-se uma ano de seca, como ha 2 anos, a malta do interior que grame o frio! e o gelo, e o carro k n pega de manha e o parabrisas coberto de geada e sem lugares de estacionamento pk está td gelado! ou seja, td o k o frio tem de mau!
> 
> enfim! n s pode ter sp sorte!




O frio, a geada, o gelo e o sincelo fazem parte do Inverno e também têm o seu encanto
De resto ainda é muito cedo para desanimar...aliás o GFS continua a insistir (ou melhor a brincar connosco) numa entrada fria para a primeira semana de Novembro com alguma (pouca) precipitação, logo, tudo é possível!!!  Acho que o frio vem mesmo, a precipitação é que não está assim tão certa!!! A ver vamos.


----------



## Rog (24 Out 2007 às 15:57)

Boas, por aqui 24,7ºC e 50%HR ceu limpo
1016hpa


----------



## dunio9 (24 Out 2007 às 17:19)

Boa tarde, por aqui na Ilha terceira: Nublado na maior parte do tempo, temperatura maxima de 20ºC
Ventos ESE, 22 km


----------



## Dan (24 Out 2007 às 18:03)

Céu quase totalmente limpo e 14,9ºC. 

Alguma chuva durante a madrugada e manhã.

Extremos: 10,1ºC / 15,7ºC

Registei hoje a máxima mais baixa desde 14 de Maio.


----------



## Iceberg (24 Out 2007 às 19:42)

Aqui por Braga, depois de uma manhã muito cinzenta, e com alguma chuva (embora em pequena quantidade), a tarde apresentou-se com boas abertas, e o dia termina com céu totalmente limpo. 

Acho que de madrugada e amanhã pela manhã, o nevoeiro será a nota predominante.

Temperatura actual: 16,5º e a descer.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2007 às 19:45)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado com chuva ao início da manhã, e aguaceiros fracos à tarde, vi um duplo arco-íris mas não tinha máquina para tirar foto

Temperatura Máxima: 21.6ºC
Temperatura mínima: 12.9ºC
Temperatura actual: 18.3ºC
Precipitação: 4 mm


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2007 às 20:28)

ola, pessoal!!!

Por Gaia, entre as 6h00 ate as 10h murrinhou (3mm) e registei as seguintes temperaturas:
Temp Maxima: *18,8ºC* (+-0,0ºC)
Temp Minima: *15,0ºC* (+2,8ºC)
Temp Actual: *14,0ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2007 às 20:44)

Olá...

Por aqui foi um dia de céu muito nublado mas agora já se encontra praticamente limpo 

Tive uma máxima de 19.5ºC e mínima de 14.6ºC.

Agora estou com 15.9ºC a pressão está nos 1010hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Out 2007 às 21:23)

Aqui a precipitação também não foi nada de especial: *5,4 mm*

Max. *22,1ºC*
Min. *14,2ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (24 Out 2007 às 21:53)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 13,7 ºC (06h15); Temperatura máxima - 19,4 ºC (14h36); Temperatura actual - 14,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1013 hPa.


----------



## Rog (24 Out 2007 às 23:23)

Boas, por aqui 16,1ºC 64HR
Céu pouco nublado
1017hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Out 2007 às 23:40)

Boa noite! Dia de céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos.

Tmin - 17,7ºC Tmax - 25ºC

Valor Actual - 20,5ºC e 83% de humidade


----------



## Brigantia (25 Out 2007 às 01:00)

Hoje naturalmente a mínima vai ser mais baixa. 
Neste momento 8,1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2007 às 08:55)

Por aqui noite céu com algumas nuvens agora encontra-se limpo embora com alguma neblina.

Tive uma mínima de 13.2ºC (8:29) agora estou com 13.8ºC.

A pressão está nos 1011hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2007 às 09:06)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo e 3,0ºC.

Mínima de 1,7ºC.

Esta manhã havia já alguma geada nos automóveis aqui da rua.


----------



## Brigantia (25 Out 2007 às 09:40)

Boas, eu registei uma mínima de 2,8ºC em minha casa.

Manhã fria no Nordeste Transmontano.




Fonte: © IM


----------



## Kraliv (25 Out 2007 às 09:55)

Boas,


Alentejo central com alguma nebulosidade durante a noite.

A mínima foi de 10.3ºC e o céu limpinho para mais uma semana (pelo menos) 


EMA da _Ravessa_ pelas 9.00: 

13.8ºC; 75%; 1012hPa; 3,9km/h NNE








Finalmente a bola entrou


----------



## CidadeNeve (25 Out 2007 às 10:08)

Bons dias!

Céu limpo, minima de 10º e ventinho frio, de norte! 

cumprimentos!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Out 2007 às 10:13)

Bom dia por cá céu muito nublado e chuviscos.

Tmin de 19,2ºC e 83% de humidade


----------



## Rog (25 Out 2007 às 11:00)

Bom dia,
Depois de uma semana de ceu limpo, eis que as nuvens voltaram...
ceu muito nublado, com alguns chuviscos
17,1ºC
90%HR
1017hpa


----------



## mocha (25 Out 2007 às 11:03)

bom dia a todos, depois da chuva, o solinho pra aquecer sim que as manhãs ja começam bem fresquinhas.18ºC
@Kraliv: entrou a maganatava a ver k não


----------



## Mago (25 Out 2007 às 12:11)

Bom dia !

Minima de 6,8ºC por aqui bem 
Agora 11,4ºC céu pouco nublado....


----------



## HotSpot (25 Out 2007 às 16:11)

Para já máxima de 23,0ºC

Bem mais fresco que os anteriores dias de céu limpo.


----------



## mocha (25 Out 2007 às 16:16)

HotSpot disse:


> Para já máxima de 23,0ºC
> 
> Bem mais fresco que os anteriores dias de céu limpo.




eu não diria melhor


----------



## Kraliv (25 Out 2007 às 16:48)

mocha disse:


> ...
> @Kraliv: entrou a maganatava a ver k não






@Mocha: Agora é sempre a aviar neles...até a final 




Tarde mais ou menos agradável (20ºC), apesar da temperatura estar ligeiramente abaixo dos ultimos dias o vento fraco deixa andar ainda (enquanto à sol) em manga curta aqui por estas bandas.

Humidade 57%; 1012hPa de Pressão.


----------



## Fil (25 Out 2007 às 17:47)

Boas. A mínima em minha casa foi de 3,4ºC, a mais baixa deste outono. De manhã também já vi carros com gelo. A máxima foi de 13,4ºC.

Ontem só recolhi 3,4 mm 

Agora estou com 13,0ºC, 53% e 1011 hPa com céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2007 às 18:51)

Por aqui tarde de muito nublado, agora encontra-se pouco nublado.

Tive uma máxima de 20.5ºC agora estou com 16.0ºC.

A pressão está nos 1011hpa o vento está fraco.

Hoje já vamos ter mínimas bastante frescas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Out 2007 às 20:13)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, está algum vento e céu pouco nublado, com *14,9 ºC* de temperatura.
Espero que os dias e as noites comecem a ser mais frescas.

Ontem, o meu pluviómetro registou* 2 mm *de precipitação e a estação mais próxima de mim, a cerca de 2km, registou *1,5 mm*, por isso, parece-me que o meu pluviómetro pode ser considerado como fiável. 

Já agora, panorama de hoje, por Moscavide:

Às 9h: *13,8 ºC*
Às 10h:* 14,6 ºC*
Às 13h: *17,3 ºC*
Às 13:30h: *18,4 ºC*

Está a ser um dia fresco.

Gostava que me dissessem que serviço me recomendam para colocar os dados meteorológicos de Moscavide.
Gostava de os alojar numa página da Internet, mesmo numa página, não num blog.
Bastava-me uma página só para colocar a tabela dos dados e que não se pagasse.

Abraços !


----------



## Minho (25 Out 2007 às 21:44)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Boa noite a todos !
> Por cá, está algum vento e céu pouco nublado, com *14,9 ºC* de temperatura.
> Espero que os dias e as noites comecem a ser mais frescas.
> 
> ...




Viva Daniel!

Provavelmente o teu fornecedor de Internet já te fornece esse serviço. Verifica no teu pacote de ligação à Internet se não tens incluído esse serviço..



Aqui por Braga um lindo dia de Outono.
Mínima de 12ºC, máx 20.3ºC

Neste momento 13 ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Out 2007 às 21:56)

Minho disse:


> Viva Daniel!
> 
> Provavelmente o teu fornecedor de Internet já te fornece esse serviço. Verifica no teu pacote de ligação à Internet se não tens incluído esse serviço..
> 
> ...



Olá, *Minho* !
Ter, até tem...o problema é que anda com problemas com usernames e passwords e há erros de registo, o que impossibilita que eu use esse serviço.
Em último caso, coloco os dados num blogue.
Até lá, tento arranjar o serviço de upload do meu servidor de Internet e, se não der, tento arranjar um servidor gratuito que aloje um site meu.

Abraços !


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2007 às 22:08)

Céu limpo e 8,6ºC.

Extremos: 1,7ºC / 15,0ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Out 2007 às 22:15)

Por aqui o céu segue pouco nublado...

TEMPERATURA: 13.6ºC
HUMIDADE: 45%
PRESSÃO: 1014 Hpa


----------



## Minho (25 Out 2007 às 22:22)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Olá, *Minho* !
> Ter, até tem...o problema é que anda com problemas com usernames e passwords e há erros de registo, o que impossibilita que eu use esse serviço.
> Em último caso, coloco os dados num blogue.
> Até lá, tento arranjar o serviço de upload do meu servidor de Internet e, se não der, tento arranjar um servidor gratuito que aloje um site meu.
> ...



Então assim de repente podes utilizar as Páginas Pessoais do SAPO


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2007 às 22:46)

Boas, de volta à pasmaceira, céu com algumas nuvens e nada mais, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 23.9ºC
Temperatura mínima: 13.0ºC
Temperatura actual: 16.9ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Out 2007 às 23:20)

Dia de céu muito nublado com boas abertas durante a tarde e alguns aguaceiros pela manhã. Tarde bem quente com a maxima a atingir os 26ºC

Valor actual de 19,6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (25 Out 2007 às 23:23)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 9,4 ºC (08h12); 
Temperatura máxima - 19,3 ºC (16h15); Temperatura actual - 14,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1015 hPa.

Tempo fresco logo de manhã.


----------



## Brigantia (25 Out 2007 às 23:27)

Será que hoje vamos baixar os zero graus? Acho que estamos no bom caminho...neste momento registo 7,1ºC.


----------



## Minho (25 Out 2007 às 23:29)

Brigantia disse:


> Será que hoje vamos baixar os zero graus? Acho que estamos no bom caminho...neste momento registo 7,1ºC.



Para Bragança acredito que sim, ainda faltam 7,5h para o Sol nascer....

Em Braga ainda vamos nos 12,4ºC


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2007 às 23:35)

Brigantia disse:


> Será que hoje vamos baixar os zero graus? Acho que estamos no bom caminho...neste momento registo 7,1ºC.



Na estação meteorológica, desde 2003 que tal não acontece.


----------



## Brigantia (25 Out 2007 às 23:39)

Já viram a temperatura de Carrazêda de Ansiães ás 21H
Estará correcta?




Fonte: © IM


----------



## Rog (25 Out 2007 às 23:43)

Boas, por aqui ceu nublado 16,9ºC
87%HR
1019hpa


----------



## Minho (25 Out 2007 às 23:44)

Minho disse:


> Para Bragança acredito que sim, ainda faltam 7,5h para o Sol nascer....
> 
> Em Braga ainda vamos nos 12,4ºC



Interessante, como a temperatura não desce gradualmente. Em 15 minutos caiu para os 11,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (25 Out 2007 às 23:55)

ola, malta!!!

Por Gaia, teve ceu limpo (como evidente), com as seguintes temperaturas:
Temp Maxima: *19,8ºC*
Temp Minima: *11,8ºC*
Temp Actual: *11,1ºC* 

Tras os montes, hoje vai ter temperaturas bem baixas, com geadas e alguns carros com gelo


----------



## Mago (25 Out 2007 às 23:57)

Boa Noite....
 já desceu a temperatura na minha estação aos 8,8ºC
Isto promete.....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Out 2007 às 00:31)

Já consegui arranjar um bom servidor para alojar o meu site, onde disponibilizo o histórico de dados da minha estação meteorológica.
Espero actualizá-lo todos os dias e servirá como base de dados para eventuais consultas.

http://moscavide.xm.com/dados_meteo.htm

Passem a visitá-lo !


----------



## Rog (26 Out 2007 às 00:42)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Já consegui arranjar um bom servidor para alojar o meu site, onde disponibilizo o histórico de dados da minha estação meteorológica.
> Espero actualizá-lo todos os dias e servirá como base de dados para eventuais consultas.
> 
> http://moscavide.xm.com/dados_meteo.htm
> ...




Está bom! 
Seria interessante mais membros terem assim um pequeno arquivo, nem que seja dos ultimos 30 dias.. isto claro para quem não tem estação ligada on-line.

Por aqui.. ligeira subia para os 17,1ºC e 88%HR
mantem-se o ceu nublado


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2007 às 08:55)

Por aqui noite de céu com altoscumulos agora encontra-se limpo.

Tive mínima 12.2ºC (3:45) agora estou com 14.0ºC.

A pressão está nos 1014hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## jpmartins (26 Out 2007 às 09:07)

Bom dia
Por aqui ás 8:00 estavam 9.6ºC e 68% HR.
A mínima esta noite foi de 8.9ºC.
Pressão atmosféria 1015.9

Os meus registos estão no seguinte endereço

http://ceuactivo.spaces.live.com

Um bom dia para todos


----------



## HotSpot (26 Out 2007 às 09:44)

*Mínimas 26/OUT (Lisboa):*

Sintra/Granja 6,0
Moita 7,7
Montijo 11,0
Queluz 12,2
LX-Gago 13,3
LX-Geofisico 13,3
Portela Sacavem 13,7
Amadora 14,0
Almada 14,1
Oeiras 14,4

Alhos-Vedros N/D


----------



## Mago (26 Out 2007 às 09:50)

Boas

Por aqui minima de 4,9ºC , agora estou com 7,4ºC
1011hpa


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2007 às 09:57)

Esperava-se céu limpo com formação de geada e aconteceu exactamente o contrário.




Neste momento céu completamente nublado e 8,4ºC. 

A mínima ficou em 6,6ºC.


----------



## mocha (26 Out 2007 às 10:10)

bom dia a todos, e bom fim de semana, por aqui a gripe ainda vai no principio 
tempo actual sol, 15ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Out 2007 às 10:14)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui manhã de céu limpo na Lagoa e em Ponta Delgada.

Minima de 16,2ºC  mais fresco que ontem


----------



## Kraliv (26 Out 2007 às 10:26)

mocha disse:


> bom dia a todos, e bom fim de semana, por aqui a gripe ainda vai no principio
> tempo actual sol, 15ºC



@Mocha
Ganhámos um jogo... andas logo nas noitadas 



Céu limpo por cá e temperatura frescota, a mínima registada na minha EMA foi de 10,1ºC. ´

Registo das 9.00: 15,5ºC; 59%; 1015hPa; Vento fraco


----------



## Rog (26 Out 2007 às 11:55)

Por aqui alguns aguaceiros fracos
16,3ºC 89%HR
1019hpa


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2007 às 13:31)

10,8ºC e céu nublado, mas começa agora a aparecer o sol.


----------



## Serrano (26 Out 2007 às 13:59)

Estão 15 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, com algumas nuvens do lado da Serra. A mínima ficou-se por 6 graus.


----------



## BARROS (26 Out 2007 às 14:43)

Olá pessoal de Portugal...
Primeiramente gostaria de esclarecer uma coisa. *CHUVA *no *BRASIL* é o que vocês chamam de *AGUACEIRO* em *PORTUGAL! * E quando o aguaceiro é forte, chamamos de* PANCADAS DE CHUVA* ou simplesmente *TEMPORAL* aqui.
E caiu *MUITA* água nesses dias no* RIO DE JANEIRO.* Incríveis *161mm *no dia 24, o  que se registra normalmente em *48 DIAS!!!* Em São Paulo não CHOVEU( ou o tempo passado de AGUACEIRO) tanto assim, 47,4mm. Agora 26/10 às 11:42 temos 23°.


----------



## Rog (26 Out 2007 às 15:32)

Por aqui mantem-se o ceu nublado com algumas abertas, 17,9ºC 
74%HR e 1018hpa


----------



## HotSpot (26 Out 2007 às 16:35)

Por cá máxima de 22,8ºC


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2007 às 16:52)

Algumas nuvens e 12,3ºC.

Por causa do céu nublado a mínima não foi baixa, mas a máxima também não subiu muito.

Extremos: 6,6ºC / 12,8ºC


----------



## Rog (26 Out 2007 às 17:57)

Sem grandes alterações, mantem-se o ceu nublado
17,8ºC 74%HR
1018hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2007 às 18:53)

Por aqui tarde com algumas nuvens e agora o céu encontra-se limpo.

Tive uma máxima de 19.6ºC agora estou com uns magnificos 15.7ºC.  

A pressão está nos 1014hpa o vento está fraco e gelado.


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2007 às 19:06)

ola malta...
Por Gaia ceu limpo durante a tarde e esta muito frio por causa do vento, registei as seguintes temperaturas:
Temp maxima: *18,2ºC*
Temp minima: *7,7ºC* 
Temp actual: *16,1ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2007 às 19:08)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 22.8ºC
Temperatura mínima: 11.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 17.8ºC

Amanhã é provável cair algum aguaceiro fraco no sotavento algarvio ao fim da tarde


----------



## Fil (26 Out 2007 às 19:21)

Dan disse:


> Esperava-se céu limpo com formação de geada e aconteceu exactamente o contrário.



Eu fiquei completamente surpreendido quando me levantei e vi o céu completamente encoberto, o IM previa céu limpo para cá. Realmente estragou-nos a geada e a possibilidade de baixarmos de 0ºC, mas a máxima foi bastante baixa. Em minha casa foi de 11,9ºC, e a mínima foi de 6,8ºC.

Neste momento já com céu quase limpo, temperatura de 9,1ºC e em queda.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2007 às 19:38)

Fil disse:


> Eu fiquei completamente surpreendido quando me levantei e vi o céu completamente encoberto, o IM previa céu limpo para cá. Realmente estragou-nos a geada e a possibilidade de baixarmos de 0ºC, mas a máxima foi bastante baixa. Em minha casa foi de 11,9ºC, e a mínima foi de 6,8ºC.
> 
> Neste momento já com céu quase limpo, temperatura de 9,1ºC e em queda.



Não é só isso ai por aqui tambem se tem se previsto céu limpo no entanto tem havido bastantes nuvens durante a tarde que se dissipam ao final da mesma.


----------



## Brigantia (26 Out 2007 às 21:02)

Boas, seguimos com 7,3ºC e o céu parcialmente nublado.

A manhã, como aqui já foi dito, trouxe-nos a surpresa das nuvens...lá se foi a geada...


----------



## Minho (26 Out 2007 às 21:20)

Fil disse:


> Eu fiquei completamente surpreendido quando me levantei e vi o céu completamente encoberto, o IM previa céu limpo para cá. Realmente estragou-nos a geada e a possibilidade de baixarmos de 0ºC, mas a máxima foi bastante baixa. Em minha casa foi de 11,9ºC, e a mínima foi de 6,8ºC.
> 
> Neste momento já com céu quase limpo, temperatura de 9,1ºC e em queda.



Máxima excelente  
Há quantos dias/meses não havia uma máxima tão baixa?  Desde inícios de Abril não?


----------



## Fil (26 Out 2007 às 21:35)

Minho disse:


> Máxima excelente
> Há quantos dias/meses não havia uma máxima tão baixa?  Desde inícios de Abril não?



Em minha casa, desde o dia 1 de maio que não tinha uma máxima tão baixa. Nesse dia foi de 11,4ºC.

A temperatura actual é de 7,8ºC, mas está quase estancada... Ainda assim, acho que ainda vou bater a mínima desta manhã (6,8ºC) antes das 00h.


----------



## Rog (26 Out 2007 às 21:52)

Boas, por aqui a temperatura vai nos 15,6ºC, isto promete uma mínima interessante... vamos lá ver...
78%HR e 1019hpa
Max. 18,5ºC
Precipitação total desde as 0h: 0,4mm


----------



## Brigantia (26 Out 2007 às 22:12)

Registo neste momento 6,7ºC, em breve será batida a mínima do dia


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Out 2007 às 22:30)

Boas!

Noite fresca por cá!!
Temperatura: 12.6ºC
Humidade: 44%
Pressão: 1017 Hpa!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Out 2007 às 22:34)

Boa noite a todos !
Como vêem, já podem seguir o histórico diário da minha estação através da minha assinatura, no caso de eu não reportar os extremos do dia ou a quantidade de precipitação ocorrida.
Quanto a hoje, foi um dia fresco, registando-se *10,7 ºC *de temperatura mínima e *22,0 ºC* de temperatura máxima.
Neste momento estão *13,6 ºC*.


----------



## Mago (27 Out 2007 às 00:01)

brrrrr 6,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2007 às 08:19)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.

Tive uma mínima de 12.1ºC (7:14) agora estou com 12.7ºC.

A pressão está nos 1019hpa a pressão subiu bem  em pouco tempo o vento está fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Out 2007 às 10:31)

Bom dia a todos !
O dia está a ser fresco, com uma temperatura mínima registada de *10,6 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *13,3 ºC *com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Abraços !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Out 2007 às 10:54)

Já agora, gostava de pedir ajuda a quem conheça bem o site METEOCLIMATIC.
Inscrevi-me lá e tenho uma estação manual.
Sei que posso enviar os meus dados manualmente e já os enviei, mas não consigo encontrar nenhuma página que os visualize, ou seja, se alguém quiser saber os dados de Moscavide, não vai conseguir ver porque não encontro nenhuma página que os mostre.
Quem é que me pode ajudar e dizer qual é o link que devo seguir para poder ver os meus dados publicados?

Obrigado.


----------



## João Soares (27 Out 2007 às 11:19)

Aqui de noite teve vento gelido...
Temp Minima: 8,5ºC
Temp Actual: 16,4C


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2007 às 11:34)

Bom dia!

Poucas nuvens e 10,7ºC. Hoje a máxima deve ser bem mais alta que nos últimos 2 dias.

Mínima de 2,9ºC


----------



## Minho (27 Out 2007 às 13:08)

Olá

Melgaço,

Mínima de 6.2ºC.

Neste momento 13.1ºC,céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Out 2007 às 13:12)

Há cerca de 1 hora atrás, estavam *14,6 ºC* e, neste momento, já se registam *17,5 ºC*.
Ainda assim, o dia está fresco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Out 2007 às 14:19)

Boa Tarde a todos!

Por aqui a mínima foi de 9.5ºC (8:02)...


----------



## Rog (27 Out 2007 às 15:03)

Boas, sigo por aqui com 17,8ºC
79%HR e 1019hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2007 às 16:07)

No ano passado por esta altura.






Este ano.


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2007 às 16:09)

Céu limpo e 15,1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2007 às 17:03)

Pois é Dan para aqui o ano passado tinha estado a chover  se todos os anos fosem assim já tinhamos o dobro das ribeiras.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Out 2007 às 17:33)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temperatura hoje a variar entre os 11 ºC e os 22 ºC, com céu limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Out 2007 às 17:37)

Dia de céu limpo e assim prossegue.
Temperatura mínima de *10,6 ºC* e máxima de *20,7 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *19,8 ºC*.
O vento está fraco.

Os dados de hoje já foram colocados no site, cujo link se encontra na minha assinatura.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2007 às 18:21)

Boas, por aqui, céu praticamente limpo com umas nuvemzitas a efeitar, mas não acredito que caia algum aguaceiro esta noite como prevê o IM

Temperatura Máxima: 23.0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 13.7ºC
Temperatura actual: 19.7ºC


----------



## João Soares (27 Out 2007 às 18:49)

*Gaia*
ceu limpo e com uma descida acentuada da temperatura [*14,8º*] e maxima [*20,3ºC*]


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Out 2007 às 18:54)

*Algarvio*, o teu resumo mensal está bom e com uma estrutura idêntica ao do* Rog *e do meu.
Já agora, felicito o *Rog*, já que o resumo dele ainda é mais detalhado do que o nosso, tendo registos de humidade, pressão atmosférica e nebulosidade. 
É bastante bom saber que já algumas pessoas estão a construir um arquivo de dados, para que depois possamos consultar os dados num dia específico e com precisão. 
Por exemplo, a minha estação é bastante simples, mas já por si consigo registar as temperaturas mínima e máxima e a precipitação diária, o que já é muito bom, se tivermos em conta que se trata de uma estação particular. 

Quanto aos dados actuais, estão *17,2 ºC *e céu limpo com vento fraco.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Out 2007 às 22:27)

Boa noite! Por aqui dia ameno com céu nublado com boas abertas.

Valores de Hj - Tmin 19,9ºC  Tmax - 24,8ºC


----------



## Rog (27 Out 2007 às 22:58)

Boas
Por aqui 15,6ºC
81%HR ceu nublado
1022hpa


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2007 às 23:45)

Céu limpo e 8,2ºC. Amanhã devo ter uma mínima ainda mais baixa que a do dia 25.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2007 às 23:51)

Por aqui, o céu começou a ter nuvens, no radar vê-se alguma instabilidade na zona de Sevilha com aguaceiros e trovoadas, será que ainda chega alguma coisa ao Algarve, tal como prevê o IM durante esta madrugada sigo com 15,7ºC


----------



## Minho (28 Out 2007 às 08:58)

Bom dia!

Mais outra noite de geada em Lamas de Mouro...






Fonte


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2007 às 09:22)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.

Tive uma mínima de 12.8ºC (8:20) agora estou com 14.2ºC.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2007 às 09:56)

Bom dia a todos !
A temperatura mínima registada foi de* 10,5 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *13,9 ºC *e céu pouco nublado com vento fraco.

Abraços !


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2007 às 11:30)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo depois de uma madrugada com um aguaceiro muito forte, vento e trovoada, sigo com 20.1ºC e registei 9 mm de precipitação entre as 2h15m e 2h35m. rain:




Previsão do IM:

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de muito nublado
nas regiões do Sul ao início da manhã, *com possibilidade de
aguaceiros fracos no sotavento algarvio.* mas que aguaceiro fraco de 9 mm em 20 minutos


----------



## João Soares (28 Out 2007 às 11:40)

Boas, malta!!!
Registei uma minima de *10,1ºC* e por agr ja registo *18,1ºC*


----------



## Dan (28 Out 2007 às 11:44)

Dan disse:


> Céu limpo e 8,2ºC. Amanhã devo ter uma mínima ainda mais baixa que a do dia 25.



Ficou bem longe disso. Apenas uma mínima de 3,5ºC.
O vento impediu uma maior queda da temperatura.

Algumas nuvens altas e 14,4ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2007 às 11:57)

Mas que diferenças tão grandes de precipitação:
Faro/Aeroporto: 0.9 mm

Estação da Região de Turismo do Algarve: 6.0 mm http://www.turismodoalgarve.pt/meteo/rta/faroport/meteo.htm

Olhão: 9 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2007 às 12:28)

Neste momento, com *18,2 ºC* e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2007 às 14:58)

O dia segue com algumas nuvens e agradável.
Actualmente, estão *21,2 ºC*.
Até agora, a temperatura máxima registada foi de *21,5 ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2007 às 18:03)

Ora bem, antes de mais, boa tarde a todos os membros espero que estejam a ter um bom fim de semana  

Por aqui passou-se mais uma tarde rara  de céu limpo  agora o céu encontra-se com algumas nuvens, mas são todas altas.

Tive uma máxima de 21.1ºC (15:33) agora estou com 18.2ºC.

A pressão está nos 1020hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2007 às 18:54)

Por aqui, dia de céu limpo e depois de uma madrugada com aguaceiro, vento e trovoada, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 23.8ºC
Temperatura mínima: 13.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 17.5ºC
Precipitação: 9 mm

Parece estranho mas já registei 93 mm este mês


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Out 2007 às 19:15)

Boas! Que escuro já está!!! 

Amigos, nada a registar! Apetece abrir um tópico de suicídios! Isto não está mau, está muito péssimo! Maldito AA!

Mais um dia de sol, agora algumas nuvens altas e prontos mais uma semana de tantas que vivemos desde Setembro com estabilidade sem fim à vista!

Temp: 15.5ºC
Humidade: 49%
Pressão: 1021 hpa...


----------



## Rog (28 Out 2007 às 20:59)

Boas, por aqui 16,8ºC e 80%HR
céu nublado, 1021hpa


----------



## Rog (28 Out 2007 às 21:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, dia de céu limpo e depois de uma madrugada com aguaceiro, vento e trovoada, registei as seguintes temperaturas:
> 
> Temperatura Máxima: 23.8ºC
> Temperatura mínima: 13.2ºC
> ...



Estou a achar muito... ou ocorreu mesmo essa quantidade em mm, ou pode suceder o caso de teres algum erro no cáculo da precipitação registada...
Para um Outubro normal, por esta altura essa precipitação nem era nada de mais.. mas o mês tem sido seco com poucos dias de precipitação... 
Mas os poucos podem ser de precipitação moderada a forte.. ao certo estás em melhores condições de saber a real situação ai no Algarve.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Out 2007 às 22:30)

Dia de céu nublado com abertas. Dia quente também

Tmin - 18,8ºC Tmax - 26,4ºC

Actual 21,2ºC


----------



## Brigantia (28 Out 2007 às 23:32)

Pessoal que seca de tempo...neste momento registo 8,2ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Out 2007 às 23:40)

ESTREMOZ: Neste fim de semana, a temperatura variou entre os 9,2 ºC de mínima de ontem e os 19,3 ºC de máxima de hoje. Agora estão 12,5 ºC.

Os últimos dias têm sido bem mais frescos do que a primeira quinzena do mês.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Out 2007 às 23:44)

*Ainda me lembro de ver as imagens na televisão sobre as inundações no Algarve no início deste mês:*







Imagem de Satélite (02/10/2007, 08h00)

A chuva intensa que se verificou durante a manhã de terça-feira provocou inundações nos concelhos de Olhão, Tavira e Vila Real de Santo António. As ocorrências já estão normalizadas nos três concelhos.
Em Olhão verificaram-se algumas inundações pontuais. Já em Tavira e Vila Real de Santo António a chuva intensa aliada ao período de preia-mar originaram inundações generalizadas nas zonas de Cabanas de Tavira, Manta Rota e Monte Gordo, segundo informações avançadas ao Observatório do Algarve por Vaz Pinto, comandante distrital da Protecção Civil. Em Cabanas de Tavira chegou a ser evacuado um casal de idosos que estavam a entrar em hipotermia, não existindo registo de quaisquer desalojados.
O responsável pela Protecção Civil no Algarve acredita que até às 15h00 a “situação vai normalizar”. Com a chegada da preia-mar e tendo em conta as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia Vaz Pinto prevê que a situação se possa voltar a complicar na zona do Sotavento Algarvio, mas acrescenta “não é nenhuma ciência exacta”. Neste momento tudo está controlado e estão a ser efectuados trabalhos de limpeza.
Em Albufeira as águas também subiram, não se tendo verificado danos de maior.
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
Fonte: Observatório do Algarve (2 de Outubro de 2007)

*Aguardamos a reportagem realizada pelo TORNADO naquele dia.*




Rog disse:


> Estou a achar muito... ou ocorreu mesmo essa quantidade em mm, ou pode suceder o caso de teres algum erro no cáculo da precipitação registada...
> Para um Outubro normal, por esta altura essa precipitação nem era nada de mais.. mas o mês tem sido seco com poucos dias de precipitação...
> Mas os poucos podem ser de precipitação moderada a forte.. ao certo estás em melhores condições de saber a real situação ai no Algarve.


----------



## Rog (29 Out 2007 às 09:59)

Boas, por aqui 16,9ºC ceu nublado
80%HR e 1023hpa


----------



## Rog (29 Out 2007 às 10:01)

Gerofil disse:


> *Ainda me lembro de ver as imagens na televisão sobre as inundações no Algarve no início deste mês:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado Gerofil, os dados entao devem estar correctos, não recordava dessas situações ao início do mês. Das raras vezes em que o sul recebe mais precipitação que o norte...


----------



## mocha (29 Out 2007 às 10:09)

bom dia a todos, ja recuperada pra uma nova semana (odeio segundas), por aqui ceu pouco nublado, 18ºC
parece k a partir de 4ª feira as temperaturas maximas vão descer será k vem la o frio?? tenho de por as malhas a apanhar ar


----------



## Kraliv (29 Out 2007 às 10:12)

Boas,


Tás melhorzinha????



Já estamos nas frente deles 



Mínima de 10,3ºC aqui pela _Ravessa_.

Actual: 18.0ºC; 48%; 1020hPa; 7,9km/h NNW


----------



## mocha (29 Out 2007 às 10:22)

ainda não tou a 100%, tenho os ouvidos entupidos, parece k sim la ganhamos


----------



## RMira (29 Out 2007 às 11:30)

mocha disse:


> ainda não tou a 100%, tenho os ouvidos entupidos, parece k sim la ganhamos



Boas,

Só espero que 4ª feira percam, de resto podem ganhar todos os outros jogos 

Por aqui por Vila Franca, sigo com tempo quente e com algum vento, céu pouco nublado.

Já gosto mais do GFS para dia 4/5


----------



## Brigantia (29 Out 2007 às 12:11)

Boas, hoje mínima de 5,9ºC. Neste momento céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Out 2007 às 12:27)

Rog disse:


> Estou a achar muito... ou ocorreu mesmo essa quantidade em mm, ou pode suceder o caso de teres algum erro no cáculo da precipitação registada...
> Para um Outubro normal, por esta altura essa precipitação nem era nada de mais.. mas o mês tem sido seco com poucos dias de precipitação...
> Mas os poucos podem ser de precipitação moderada a forte.. ao certo estás em melhores condições de saber a real situação ai no Algarve.



Penso que sim Rog, já que é um pluviómetro da LaCross WS9004, mas nunca se sabe a grande parte dessa precipitação ocorreu no dia 2  registei 71 mm e dias 1 e 28 onde registei 9 mm e dia 24 registei 4 mm., tal como o Gerofil colocou a notícia em relação ao dia 2, agora ontem 9 mm tenho dúvidas mas mesmo assim tenho alguma certeza já que a estação da Região de Turismo do Algarve registou 6 mm enquanto a do Aeroporto registou 0.9 mm, estranho porque em linha recta são uns 4 quilómetros entre estas 2 estações de Faro, tenho pena existe uma estação do INAG(Quelfes) a 3 kms da minha casa, mas os dados não são actualizados deste 17 de Maio, mas a estação funciona só que levam imenso tempo a actualizar os dados, assim já tinha uma certeza mais concreta sobre os dados, ou não, podia chover aqui e lá não


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2007 às 12:36)

Por aqui, noite de céu pouco nublado agora encontra-se tambem com algumas nuvens.

Tive uma mínima de 14.2ºC (0:05) agora estou com 19.5ºC.

A pressão está nos 1020hpa o vento está moderado.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Out 2007 às 12:40)

Gerofil disse:


> *Ainda me lembro de ver as imagens na televisão sobre as inundações no Algarve no início deste mês:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E com toda a razao... nao tenho tido tempo para editar o filme o que peço imensa desculpa poix quando o fizer disponibilizo logo de imediato!

Peço imensa desculpa por isso a todos que o aguardam!! Mas vale a pena!!



Adoro essa imagem de satelite com esse olho!! nao tinha reparado na altura e nao fazia ideia que tinha feito esse aspecto pelo menos nos Satelites em que segui a Coisa!!


----------



## jpmartins (29 Out 2007 às 13:56)

Boa tarde,
Realmente a imagem de satélite está fantástica, nas imagens que vi nesse dia também não reparei nesse aspecto.
Voltando à realidade do dia de hoje, por aqui céu muito nublado
Temp. :19.2ºC
HR.:73%
Pressão atmosférica: 1021.0 hPa
Temp. Min. 11.4ºC (7:10)
Vento a 24.7km/h com a rajada máxima registada até agora de 36.7km/h (13:10)
Cumprimentos
João Martins


----------



## BARROS (29 Out 2007 às 13:57)

por cá em são paulo, temos céu limpo e temperaturas já de manhã na casa dos 30° graus. Pode trovejar à tarde


----------



## Serrano (29 Out 2007 às 14:00)

Céu nublado na Covilhã, mais por nuvens altas, com 20 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Kraliv (29 Out 2007 às 15:26)

Boas,



Hora: 14.30h

Local: Alentejo Central

Temp: 22,3ºC
Humid: 40%
Pressão: 1018hPa
Vento: 8,2km/h NW






mocha disse:


> ainda não tou a 100%, tenho os ouvidos entupidos, parece k sim la ganhamos



 Isso vai!  
4ªFeira temos sardinhada por terras dos do "_Carrapau_"


----------



## Fil (29 Out 2007 às 18:46)

Boas. Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas durante o dia, a mínima em minha casa foi de 6,2ºC e a máxima foi de 17,2ºC. Neste momento o céu já limpou e a temperatura encontra-se nos 12,8ºC. Atingi os 11,9ºC há uns minutos atrás mas começou a ventar a temperatura começou a subir


----------



## Rog (29 Out 2007 às 22:53)

Boas, por aqui 15,8ºC céu nublado
86%HR e 1023hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Out 2007 às 23:03)

Boa noite! Por cá céu muito nublado com alguns chuviscos pela tarde. 

Valores de Hoje
Tmin - 19,3ºC  Tmax - 24,1ºC

Valor Actual - 20,6ºC e 81%


----------



## Gerofil (29 Out 2007 às 23:06)

ESTREMOZ: hoje com a temperatura a variar entre 9,6 ºC e 20,6 ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Out 2007 às 23:25)

Boas, por aqui, dia de calor se considerarmos que estamos no fim de Outubro , sol e que belo dia para passear à beira-mar, pena foi ser 2ª feira 

Temperatura Máxima: 25.1ºC
Temperatura mínima: 12.9ºC
Temperatura actual: 16.2ºC


----------



## Agreste (29 Out 2007 às 23:28)

Boas. O posicionamento do AA não é anormal, já aconteceu em 92,93,98,99,04 (tudo anos secos bastante secos) e mesmo em 95 que foi o inverno mais espectacular dos últimos 20 anos e volta a acontecer agora. Em 04 chegou aos 1050 mb (a meio de novembro, depois do s. martinho) na posição de bloqueio que costuma ter (N/NE dos açores) por isso penso que não é o fim do mundo. Se depois do s. martinho a depressão da islândia não empurrar o AA para sul (latitude da madeira) ou ASibéria não o rebocar para o continente aí sim penso que podemos ter alguns problemas. As chuvas tão atrasadas, já se nota uma certa diferença no campo mas costuma acontecer.


----------



## Minho (29 Out 2007 às 23:59)

Agreste disse:


> Boas. O posicionamento do AA não é anormal, já aconteceu em 92,93,98,99,04 (tudo anos secos bastante secos) e mesmo em 95 que foi o inverno mais espectacular dos últimos 20 anos e volta a acontecer agora. Em 04 chegou aos 1050 mb (a meio de novembro, depois do s. martinho) na posição de bloqueio que costuma ter (N/NE dos açores) por isso penso que não é o fim do mundo. Se depois do s. martinho a depressão da islândia não empurrar o AA para sul (latitude da madeira) ou ASibéria não o rebocar para o continente aí sim penso que podemos ter alguns problemas. As chuvas tão atrasadas, já se nota uma certa diferença no campo mas costuma acontecer.



Bem-vindo Agreste  Sugiro-te que passes pelo tópico das apresentações. 


Em Melgaço a noite está bem fria, estão neste momento 10,9ºC...


----------



## Vince (30 Out 2007 às 01:03)

Boa noite a todos,
Tenho andado meio ausente do forum pois ando desde há uns dias pelo norte do país.

Esta tarde às 16:30 registei (no carro) 9Cº  
Entre a Peneda e Lamas de Mouro claro, pois hoje fiz Braga-Arcos de Valdevez-Peneda-Melgaço-Monção-Valença-Braga.


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2007 às 01:27)

Bonitas imagens Vince 
O nosso pais tem paisagens e locais fabulosos


----------



## Rog (30 Out 2007 às 08:58)

Boas imagens Vince de belas terras deste Portugal.. vejo que nessa estrada foste em hora de ponta

Por aqui aguaceiros fracos
15,8ºC 98%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2007 às 09:30)

Excelentes imagens 



Vince disse:


>


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2007 às 09:31)

Céu limpo e 7,7ºC.

Mínima de 2,2ºC.


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2007 às 09:33)

Um exemplo da influência do vento nos valores da temperatura mínima.


----------



## Kraliv (30 Out 2007 às 10:01)

Boas,


Temperatura mínima registada de 10,3ºC.


Dados às: 09.00h

Local: Alentejo Central

Temp: 15,4ºC
Humid: 62%
Pressão: 1020hPa
Vento: 16,9km/h NNE


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Out 2007 às 13:00)

Bom dia a todos! Aqui pela Lagoa na ilha de São Miguel, manhã de céu muito nublado a encoberto com algumas neblinas. Chuva durante quase toda a manhã (agora ja nao chove) que por vezes foi moderada.

Tmin de 18,8ºC


----------



## RMira (30 Out 2007 às 13:32)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom dia a todos! Aqui pela Lagoa na ilha de São Miguel, manhã de céu muito nublado a encoberto com algumas neblinas. Chuva durante quase toda a manhã (agora ja nao chove) que por vezes foi moderada.
> 
> Tmin de 18,8ºC



Boas Miguel,

Explicas-nos o que é chuva? 

Realmente acho que nós em Portugal Continental nos vamos esquecer do que é uma nuvem...quanto mais chuva


----------



## Costa (30 Out 2007 às 13:32)

Vince disse:


>



Imagem espectacular.... 

PS: O caudal do rio está mesmo baixo


----------



## Kraliv (30 Out 2007 às 15:30)

Boa tardinha,




Registo aqui pelo alentejo central às 14.30h:

Temp. 20,5ºC
Humid. 48%
Pressão 1018hPa
Vento 14,6 km/h NNE


----------



## Jota 21 (30 Out 2007 às 16:38)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom dia a todos! Aqui pela Lagoa na ilha de São Miguel, manhã de céu muito nublado a encoberto com algumas neblinas. Chuva durante quase toda a manhã (agora ja nao chove) que por vezes foi moderada.
> 
> Tmin de 18,8ºC


 
 A inveja é uma coisa muito feia mas todos nós (os continentais) devemos estar invejosos do Miguel Minhoto especialmente quando diz "Chuva durante quase toda a manhã". Por cá não sabemos o que é isso e tão depressa não iremos saber concerteza


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Out 2007 às 17:10)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e nada de novo, alterações podem ocorrer sábado ou domingo onde pode cair algum aguaceiro, mas o AA continua forte o que vai trazer consequências mais cedo ou mais tarde, este mês foi seco em todo o território, tirando algumas partes do Sotavento Algarvio onde foi normal.

Temperatura Máxima: 22.5ºC
Temperatura mínima: 11.1ºC
Temperatura actual: 18.9ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2007 às 17:54)

Céu nublado e 13,6ºC.

Extremos: 2,2ºC / 16,0ºC


----------



## Brigantia (30 Out 2007 às 18:35)

Boas, eu registei uma mínima de 3,2ºC e neste momento registo 12ºC.

Hoje ao fim do dia apareceram algumas nuvens...


----------



## Senador (30 Out 2007 às 18:37)

Imagens espectaculares Brigantia... eu na 2º foto á primeira vista pareceu-me o mar


----------



## Brigantia (30 Out 2007 às 18:49)

Senador disse:


> eu na 2º foto á primeira vista pareceu-me o mar


Foram tiradas bem longe do mar, na estrada entre Bragança e Vinhais, a seguir ao Alto do Arranhadouro...


----------



## Fil (30 Out 2007 às 20:59)

Belas fotos hoje!

Hoje registei pela primeira vez este outono uma temperatura negativa com o termómetro do carro  

Em minha casa os extremos do dia foram 3,5ºC / 14,4ºC. Na estação a máxima subiu até aos 17ºC 

Neste momento tenho 9,3ºC e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Minho (30 Out 2007 às 21:53)

Lindas Brigantia!! 

Aqui por Braga sigo com 14,4ºC.


Em Melgaço estão 12,1ºC e um vento constante de NE


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2007 às 22:06)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 10,0 ºC (05h26); Temperatura máxima - 19,3 ºC (14h11); Temperatura actual - 12,7 ºC.


----------



## Minho (30 Out 2007 às 22:13)

Vince disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> Tenho andado meio ausente do forum pois ando desde há uns dias pelo norte do país.
> 
> Esta tarde às 16:30 registei (no carro) 9Cº
> Entre a Peneda e Lamas de Mouro claro, pois hoje fiz Braga-Arcos de Valdevez-Peneda-Melgaço-Monção-Valença-Braga.




Quase me escapava este teu post...

Com quem tão pela minha terra... 

Esta imagem não sei porque é-me muito familiar


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Out 2007 às 22:16)

Boa noite! Depois de uma manhã de chuva, tivemos uma tarde de céu nublado com algumas abertas. Tarde amena.

Valores de Hoje:
Tmin - 18,4ºC  Tmax - 23,8ºC

Valor Actual 19,5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2007 às 23:04)

Boas fotos malta 

Por aqui, o dia foi de algum vento essencialmente da parte da tarde, também esteve presente alguma neblusidade mas apenas temporária, pois ao final da tarde dissipou-se tudo, agora o céu encontra-se limpo e com um luar magnífico.

Tive uma mínima de 12.3ºC (7:03) e uma máxima de 20.3ºC (15:16) agora estou com 16.4ºC.

A pressão encontra-se nos 1019hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Out 2007 às 23:46)

Neste momento agora 19,3ºC e 82% de HR


----------



## Dan (31 Out 2007 às 09:30)

Poucas nuvens e 6,9ºC.

Mínima de 1,4ºC (no último dia registo a mínima mais baixa do mês).


----------



## Rog (31 Out 2007 às 09:33)

Boas, por aqui 14,9ºC 91%HR
1018hpa ceu nublado


----------



## Rog (31 Out 2007 às 09:35)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, eu registei uma mínima de 3,2ºC e neste momento registo 12ºC.



Exelentes fotos


----------



## mocha (31 Out 2007 às 09:56)

bom dia a todos, desde ja votos de bom feriado 
por aqui o ceu encontra se limpo 16ºC


----------



## Kraliv (31 Out 2007 às 10:33)

Boas,


Manhã limpinha e temperatura mínima de 10.3C.


Registo das 9.00:

Temp. 14,3ºC
Humid. 54%
Pressão 1021
Vento 12,2km/h ENE





Logo mais (20.45) se vê se teremos um bom feriado


----------



## RMira (31 Out 2007 às 11:08)

Kraliv disse:


> Logo mais (20.45) se vê se teremos um bom feriado



Isso é muito subjectivo 

Céu limpo em Vila Franca...a primavera está no ar.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Out 2007 às 13:49)

Manhã de céu nublado com boas abertas. Até agora nada de especial

Tmin de 16,7ºC


----------



## Serrano (31 Out 2007 às 14:19)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 15.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima desta noite ficou-se pelos 6 graus.


----------



## jpmartins (31 Out 2007 às 14:35)

Boa tarde
Por aqui quem diria Céu Limpo 
Temp: 20.1ºC
Temp min: 10.8ºC (7:23)
HR: 33%
Pressão: 1021.7 hPa
O registo mais curioso foi a velocidade do vento que chegou aos 39.2 km/h com uma rajada de 55.4 km/h, por volta das 10:32.
Bom feriado 
Cumprimentos
João Martins


----------



## Kraliv (31 Out 2007 às 15:15)

Boas,


Máxima de 19,4ºC, acredito que já não vai subir mais hoje 



Dados das 14.30:  18,6ºC; 38%; 1019hPa; 30,9km/h Raj.Máx NNE


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Out 2007 às 16:10)

O Céu agora para a tarde está a tornar-se muito nublado! Pode ser que para a noite venha alguma chuvita!! Vamos a ver


----------



## Dan (31 Out 2007 às 18:17)

Céu limpo e 11,9ºC.

Extremos: 1,4ºC / 15,5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Out 2007 às 19:00)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e algum desconforto devido ao vento que era fresquinho, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 21.5ºC
Temperatura mínima: 13.1ºC
Temperatura actual: 16.2ºC

Deixo já desejo um bom feriado e uma noite das bruxas levem cuidado com elas que elas andam aí


----------



## HotSpot (31 Out 2007 às 19:38)

Acho que por aqui à noite vai ser mesmo muito fresco...

Já vou com 11,6 ºC


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2007 às 21:04)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 8,6 ºC (06h46); Temperatura máxima - 17,8 ºC (14h30); Temperatura actual - 11,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1023 hPa.


----------



## João Esteves (31 Out 2007 às 21:11)

Para finalizar o mês, mais uma noite fresca de outono!
Neste momento:

Portela: 16.8ºC / 34%
Nisa: 11.4ºC / 46%

Impressionante a diferença de temperaturas entre dois locais relativamente próximos (15-20 km em linha recta), Portela e Moita. Quase 7ºC de diferença!


----------



## Rog (31 Out 2007 às 21:19)

Boas, por aqui 16,1ºC e 87%HR
1018hpa ceu nublado


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Out 2007 às 21:31)

Boas Noites!

Que saudade das superficies frontais! Será que nunca mais voltam?

Temp: 13.5ºC
Pressão: 1022 hpa
Humidade: 28% (record nos meus registos)... Sintra tem fama de ter muita humidade, até neste indicador estamos em baixa! 

Bom feriado!

*PS: Feira dos Santos em Chaves a 31 de Outubro, 1 e 2 de Novembro, visitem a maior feira do Alto Trás-os-Montes!*


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2007 às 22:17)

Boas noites... 

Por aqui, foi um dia inicialmente marcado por muito vento e céu limpo mas veio a tarde e tudo acalmou. 

Por agora o céu econtra-se limpo e o vento está fraco.

Tive uma mínima que se sitou nos 13.8ºC (5:17) agora estou com 14.5ºC hoje vamos ter umas mínimas muito agradáveis 

A pressão está nos 1020hpa o AA não quer arredar pé  tive uma rajada máxima de 44.3 km/h ás 10:30.

Bom feriado para todos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Out 2007 às 22:59)

Boa noite! O Céu apresenta-se algo nublado nesta noite de bruxas. Mas parece que nada de chuva no horizonte por esta noite. 

Valores de Hoje
Tmin 16,6ºC  Tmax 24,7ºC

Actual - 18,5ºC  e 77% de Humidade


----------



## João Soares (31 Out 2007 às 23:28)

ola, malta!!!!!

Por Gaia ceu limpo e registei as seguintes temperaturas
Temp maxima:20,8ºC
Temp minima: 11,2ºC
Temp actual: 14,2ºC


----------



## Vince (31 Out 2007 às 23:33)

Minho disse:


> Quase me escapava este teu post...
> Com quem tão pela minha terra...
> Esta imagem não sei porque é-me muito familiar



Pois é ....
A minha foto também foi em Lamas. Temos assim a moda Outono/Inverno de Lamas de Mouro


----------



## RMira (31 Out 2007 às 23:59)

O tempo está uma seca! Céu sempre limpo...

P.S. Queria desejar um bom feriado desde Setúbal a todos e em especial à mocha e ao Kraliv


----------

